# Joe Biden - Kamala Harris



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Joe Biden selects Kamala Harris as Vice President.
I guess I was wrong, I thought it would be Val Demings because of her law and order background.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Great news! Has anyone told Joe Biden yet?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Harris nomination as VP puts all the puzzle pieces together for Biden.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

In 2008 Obama got 365 Electoral College Votes (53% popular vote) and he was running against McCain and Sara Palin.
Because I think that Biden will need to impose Martial Law, he needs at least 380 ECV out of 538 to do this without too much resistance.
Trump won 304 ECV in 2016.
Harris is a made for TV candidate. To win a Senate seat in California you need to be telegenic. Quite the comparison to Pence.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

doctrine said:


> Great news! Has anyone told Joe Biden yet?


It's need to know, and he doesn't need to know.

I'm really wondering, why does the DNC want Trump to be a two term president?

Horrible choice, she's pretty darn evil, there are a LOT of good reasons she was a bad choice for president. Lets be honest, this isn't about making her VP, it's about trying to get her into the Oval.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

this election will be very, very interesting. I expect that there be a considerable amount of volatility in the markets. This 2020 nightmare scenario is looking more and more likely


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

I think Kamala Harris, having been AG of California, also has bit of law and order aura to her. I am not sure if that helps or hurts with the Democratic base, but it may help with the undecided suburban voters.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Some of the far-right circles of the internet I watch have already started with aggressive misogynist attacks on Kamala.

I think the deplorables are going to enjoy this candidate. They gain a lot of energy from misogynist attacks, and I think they will enjoy her Jamaican heritage as well. Exactly their favourite thing ... a liberal non-white female.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I would have chosen the person that could do the best job. I guess I'm deplorable.

ltr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

like_to_retire said:


> I would have chosen the person that could do the best job. I guess I'm deplorable.


I'm not following your logic. Please share: what does this statement have to do with anything?

I don't think you understand what "deplorables" means.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I'm not following your logic. Please share: what does this statement have to do with anything?


I know it does seem confusing to want the person that can do the best job and not whether they are black or white or indian or chinese or female, because I never hear anyone talking about that. For some crazy reason it seem important to me. This person may well be the next President if Biden can't get through. Let's forget about anything else but whether they can do the best job compared to the other candidates.

ltr


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I'm not following your logic. Please share: what does this statement have to do with anything?


Perhaps you're not aware, but there was a US presidential candidate, that rather than address the concerns of a large number of voters, simply called them "deplorable", in a pathetic attempt to avoid addressing their concerns.

For some, dismissing the concerns of (by the candidates count) 25% of Americans in such a manner was very distasteful and arguably cost the candidate the election. It's that arrogance that cost the election, and quite honestly putting up a second rate candidate because they tick some identity boxes is insulting.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

"Deplorables" referred to people who had highly distasteful, backwards views (racist/sexist). They are a significant segment of the right wing voter base.

This remains true to this day. And I just gave you an example: I went to a right wing area of the internet. The only thing I saw were attacks on Harris based on her sexuality.

I *did not* see them discussing her public service history and the way she's voted on issues. I saw them discussing her sexuality... because that's what deplorables do.

Not every right-leaning voter has this kind of mind set. But it's clearly prevalent enough that when I took a random sample, just went to read a message board or two, it's the FIRST thing I saw discussed. I know you guys are in denial about this, but there are a lot of "deplorables" among MAGA people.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> and quite honestly putting up a second rate candidate because they tick some identity boxes is insulting.


Just so I understand. Are you saying that Harris is a second rate candidate, and she was only selected because of her gender & ethnicity?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

james4beach said:


> I think they will enjoy her Jamaican heritage as well.


Indian American Heritage


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

james4beach said:


> "Deplorables" referred to people who had highly distasteful, backwards views (racist/sexist). They are a significant segment of the right wing voter base.
> 
> This remains true to this day. And I just gave you an example: I went to a right wing area of the internet. The only thing I saw were attacks on Harris based on her sexuality.
> 
> ...


They are not a significant % and that is what liberal identity politics would have you believe. If you aren't w us you are deplorable.

There maybe be a small group on internet forums. The internet is full of loony lefty hollywood and other liberal types too who were threatening and insulting the President , his family and the WH. Democrat Senators like Maxine Waters and Rahsida Tlaib calling him a MF and much worse. Hilary and Joe are friends w Robert Byrd a past KKK grand dragon lol. Deplorable behavior on all sides.

Hilary called 1/2 the 60 M Repub voters 'deplorable' She was just bitter running a failing out of touch Liberal campaign and under investigation by the FBI for jeopardizing national security and lashing out in all directions.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I think Biden should have said, publically before identifying Ms, Harris as his running mate, that he would take the best-qualified candidate he could find. I hope that Dems can survive the next few weeks with the same lead that they had in the polls. It's going to get nasty. That's the way "the donald" rolls.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think that this campaign is going to be about "Socialism" and not the usual foreign policy stuff. And Biden will win control of both the congress and the senate.

All the protesters roaming the streets across America want to talk Socialism and not the military or making more bombs and bullets.

Bernie Sanders will rock the house.

Because the bomb builders have financed the campaign, Biden will promise Socialism, but deliver nothing just like Obama did.

The bomb builders will finance opposition in 2022 and give control of the Senate back to the bomb builders and leave Biden impotent. Just like what happened with Obama. The game of musical chairs with the 2 political parties continues.

To have the protesters remain calm during this election season, I believe the media will promote Biden 24-7 and treat this election season like a Sesame Street moment on "Sharing" or a Rodney King moment of "Can't We All Just Get Along" in an attempt to pacify the protesters.

Evil Geniuses author Kurt Andersen unravels how the right helped create a wildly inequitable society—and how Americans could hold the government accountable for overlooking their economic interests.








The Hive Interview: Can We Undo the GOP’s Decimation of America?


Evil Geniuses author Kurt Andersen unravels how the right helped create a wildly inequitable society—and how Americans could hold the government accountable for overlooking their economic interests.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> "Deplorables" referred to people who had highly distasteful, backwards views (racist/sexist). They are a significant segment of the right wing voter base.
> 
> This remains true to this day. And I just gave you an example: I went to a right wing area of the internet. The only thing I saw were attacks on Harris based on her sexuality.
> 
> ...


Deplorables refers to the 1/4 of Americans where Clinton was not willing to listen to.

Rather than address concerns she, like you, would rather call them racist and sexist.
Such a statement is simply ridiculous. It doesn't even mathematically make sense.

It was an insulting throwaway line to try and dismiss the concerns of Ordinary Americans.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Just so I understand. Are you saying that Harris is a second rate candidate, and she was only selected because of her gender & ethnicity?


Mostly yes. He announced he was selecting a woman, so he didn't even look at half the available people.
I believe that ethnicity was also a factor. 
If she really was a first rate candidate, he wouldn't have had to pre-screen for a female candidate.
I actually think it's sexist that Biden felt he had to limit his search to female candidates. Doesn't he realize women are capable?

I also think Harris is a second rate candidate, Biden is a third rate candidate so in some ways it's a step up.

I honestly don't understand why genitalia is so important, since it has effectively zero correlation with job performance, or their ability to represent my interests.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> I also think Harris is a second rate candidate,


Harris won a senate seat in a huge geographical state like California.
I think that 11 people were trying to grab that senate seat.
Because California is such a large state, her campaign for the senate was on TV and not tripping around the state. This Covid-19 will force campaigns to do most appearances on TV and Harris is practiced at that.
She is going to crush Pence at the only VP debate held in October.
Remember how Harris crushed Biden in the debate?
Harris was a prosecutor and will "Prosecute" this campaign against Trump and Pence in the same fashion as in a courtroom.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Remember how Harris crushed Biden in the debate?
> Harris was a prosecutor and will "Prosecute" this campaign against Trump and Pence in the same fashion as in a courtroom.


Remember how well Harris did in the primaries?

Yes we know that Harris is for the police state, that the US left is drying to defund.
Not only does she want to ban guns, marijuanna, she also wants to ban plastic straws and cheeseburgers!

Ban everything, throw everyone in jail! Yeah, that will go well.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Democrats have the Presidency locked up with this VP pick. Great news for Canada that Trump is leaving soon.

I view the VP pick as a similar situation to Chrystia Freeland riding shotgun for Justin Trudeau. It is all good.

In a few years it could be President Harris and PM Freeland calling the shots. Also good news for Canada.

The future is looking good.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> The Democrats have the Presidency locked up with this VP pick. Great news for Canada that Trump is leaving soon.
> 
> I view the VP pick as a similar situation to Chrystia Freeland riding shotgun for Justin Trudeau. It is all good.


If you think a VP that wants to ban cheeseburgers and lock people up for smoking pot is some power move that guarantees a win, you must be high.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Kamala Harris went to high school and graduated in Montreal. Her father is Jamaican and her mother is Indian. 

Both were highly educated professionals.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/kamala-harris-westmount-high-1.5682499


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

sags said:


> The Democrats have the Presidency locked up with this VP pick.


.
Very important that Biden win with a 60 percent popular vote majority.
Obama only had 52 percent popular vote in 2008. (McCain 45%)
In 2012, Obama had 51% popular vote. (Romney 47%)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I know conservatives "relish" the kind of "sizzling" rumors the alt right "cooks up", but "lettuce" clear the "plate". Kamala loves cheeseburgers in Paradise.

She also supports legalization of marijuana and justice reform. Some hoped she would decline the VP pick to become AG because she gets things done.

She will get things done as VP as well. Biden's cabinet is going to be impressive.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> I know conservatives "relish" the kind of "sizzling" rumors the alt right "cooks up", but "lettuce" clear the "plate". Kamala loves cheeseburgers in Paradise.
> 
> She also supports legalization of marijuana and justice reform. Some hoped she would decline the VP pick to become AG because she gets things done.


She literally said she wants to ban cheeseburgers and plastic straws.
She was responsible for jailing thousands of pot smoking Californians.


Of course she wants to smoke up, while jailing others.
Rules for thee but not for me!

Gotta love those elites.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes, she's all those things....
but.....she's NOT trans, or binary, (or non-binary, whatever its called)....sooooo....best candidate?
I dunno.....?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

She's just another crooked Democrat:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

calm said:


> Indian American Heritage


South Asian mother.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Trump is going to starve the Federal Government of any funds beginning with cutting taxes. Republicans have done this habitually. They cut taxes and then complain that the Radical Left Terrorists are going to raise taxes and increase the debt.

He is bankrupting the country with "Immediate" tax breaks and regulation changes for the Upper Class.

The Upper Class are all grabbing the cash in these last few months.

Trump knows he has lost this election. He is setting the table (debate points) for the 2022 mid terms.

When Trump explains that the Radical Left will surely bankrupt America ..... it is true. 
The next president will be in office when the American Dream, and the American Empire collapses.

As soon as Biden takes office, the Republicans will be able to say that the Federal Deficit is growing the fastest in history.

And that is because Trump is refusing to spend the necessary funds required today..

Trump delaying all necessary expenditures until after the election.

The same people grabbing the cash today will be complaining about the Radical Left Terrorists are bankrupting America at the 2022 mid terms.

Biden is going to need 3 Trillion per month just to keep his "Mask" above water.
And another 250 million to control civil unrest with the police working a zillion hours overtime and costing billions.

The cost of setting up and administering this Vaccination Program for 300 million needles near your armpit is huge. In America it takes 500 thousand people just to do a census. This program may need additional booster shots. The financial cost is huge.

Consider ...... only 50 thousand people were hired and not 500 thousand like the census hirings. That would mean that people will be wearing these masks for maybe 5 years.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It will be interesting to see if Trump keeps Mike Pence as VP or brings in Nikki Haley, as the rumors are suggesting.

Pence is a liability going head to head against Harris. She will humble him in front of America and Trump would hate that scenario.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

sags said:


> It will be interesting to see if Trump keeps Mike Pence as VP or brings in Nikki Haley, as the rumors are suggesting.


It is too late now. Trump should of done this the very day that Biden promised to have a female VP,
To do it now would result in total ridicule.
I don't think that Haley wants to play second fiddle to Trump.
She may run in 2024 against Harris.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

calm said:


> It is too late now. Trump should of done this the very day that Biden promised to have a female VP,


It's "could've", not "could of".

Trump decided to go with the most qualified instead of gender signaling to appease those who can't see beyond race or gender. He did it right, Biden tried to appease.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

I have temporarily banned a couple members in this thread who posted highly inappropriate, conspiracy theory accusations against politicians.

I've removed the posts.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Just one little bit, her time as attorney general in California do give the GOP mixed signals on how to attack her. While she would be pursuing justice reform, she was also harsher on certain crimes. It makes it more difficult for the the GOP to attack her, and still say that they are the law and order party.
Some late-night fun related to that:
Late night hosts highlight the confused early attacks on Kamala Harris from Trump, the GOP


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I thought this was a pretty good laugh....
Jimmy Fallon .... "If you want well wishes from Trump yuh gotta be in prison."


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Biden wants mandatory mask law immediately.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I am thinking that the headline tomorrow will be "Wear A Mask" as a form of protest and with a sense of pride while showing support for Biden and The Boys.
In another week Biden is going to have his personal sweat-fragrance bottled and sold.
Biden could have the gift of the stigmata like a Padre Pio who bled in the same wounds as Jesus Christ.








Stigmata - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

calm said:


> The cost of setting up and administering this Vaccination Program for 300 million needles near your armpit is huge. In America it takes 500 thousand people just to do a census. This program may need additional booster shots. The financial cost is huge.
> 
> Consider ...... only 50 thousand people were hired and not 500 thousand like the census hirings. That would mean that people will be wearing these masks for maybe 5 years.


If you say each person hired can vaccinate 6 people an hour, for 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. With 50k people hired, that's 12 million people vaccinated per week. That's 29 weeks, less than 7 months to vaccinate everyone in the USA. And not everyone will want to be vaccinated. 

The booster shot question makes it more complicated. If we need booster shots to have initial immunity, then indeed we may be looking at a long time scale. But if we just need boosters every year or so to refresh the vaccine, it shouldn't be a big deal. Hopefully boosters won't be needed, but we'll have to wait and see.

If you do hire 50k people, at 50k/year per person (seems reasonable, you don't need to be a full RN to administer a vaccine shot), that's 2.5 billion a year. For the US govt that doesn't seem like THAT much money. Medicare is 644 billion a year, so if you lump it into the Medicare budget, it's a 0.3% increase to the Medicare budget. Now, there are some additional costs, obviously, like administration of the program, purchasing the supplies (gauze, needles, syringes, the vaccine itself). Hard to estimate that. But it won't break the bank unless the vaccine company insists on charging insane prices for the vaccine.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Spudd said:


> If you say each person hired can vaccinate 6 people an hour, for 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. With 50k people hired, that's 12 million people vaccinated per week. That's 29 weeks, less than 7 months to vaccinate everyone in the USA. And not everyone will want to be vaccinated.


Your calcuation is hiring 50 thousand needle jabbers and a year later we can throw our masks away? That does not seem so hopeless to me.

Maybe a total of 12 months (best case scenario) if we need a booster shot?

The very earliest to organize and enjoy a "Burn Your Mask" night is on September 01, 2021 ?

The Economic Terrorists are going to need a minimum of 2 Trillion per month (24 Trillion) just to dull the pointed pitch forks banging on the door and from across the moat.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Republicans on Fox News are more excited about Kamala Harris than the Democrats.

Deliberately mispronouncing her name (even after being corrected on-air), bringing up "birtherism" nonsense again, portraying her as a difficult and a nasty woman........LOL.

They must view her as a real threat to Trump's re-election.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

All media is creating controversy just to pretend controversy is more important than the social programs and social investments being demanded in every major city. Controversy excuses the media for not discussing (24-7) the many demands by the voters and the huge inequality within society.

When there is controversy, there is far less air time to schedule a few hours towards the demands of protesters.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

History reveals that protests start quickly, build in momentum and then flame out, so politicians are content to ride it out and then conduct business as usual.

I do think there is a lot of momentum supporting a guaranteed income of some variety in Canada.

Canadians are so in tune with the benefits of government redistribution of revenue to pay targeted social benefits, that Trudeau's popularity soared when the government was sending out CERB cheques and is declining as the benefit is unwound.

I am sure the Trudeau government is taking note of the situation. They have the support of the NDP and don't need any other support, but I suspect it will be announced and then become part of the Liberal election platform. The Conservatives will find it very difficult to argue against such a benefit.

Canada's solution to some of the protests will likely come then......as part of the next Liberal election platform.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Canada will "Pay" whatever is required to maintain social control.

Protesters are trying to get some sort of Control and Oversight of Community Structures and Services.

All protesters well know that Trudeau will pay (and kill) to equip social controls,

Protesters are not just asking for money. They are asking to "Own" and direct policy changes.

Protesters are saying no more turning up to every police call with guns blazing.

Change half the police precincts to community centers. Where people can go and solve a problem that is stressing them out.

Governments do not like that idea.
Government does not want communities and citizens to "organize" in a Community Center.

Kind of like corporations opening up a Chamber of Commerce Lobby office.

When Toronto became GTA, it was a purposeful way of moving government services miles distant in many cases. More difficult to access city programs.
------
Thinking about America, it is a much different psychology there.

In Canada we are "Sorry" for creating a fuss by protesting.

In America protesting is dressing up like John Wayne.

My thoughts are that John Wayne paid no heed to borders.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump has narrowed the gap on Biden.

One wonders how that could happen, but Joe Biden was probably the worst candidate the Democrats could have chosen.

Biden now competes with Trump on social media for "clues" to dementia or some type of mental impairment. He can barely put together a response without some gaffes that make useful advertising for the Republicans. The Biden campaign now appear to be keeping him from doing live interviews or much public speaking.

The latest CNN poll shows the electoral race is becoming a toss up. Biden leads in the overall popularity support, but so did Hillary Clinton.

It the current trend continues, Donald Trump might well be re-elected.









CNN Poll: Biden and Trump matchup tightens as enthusiasm hits new high


Joe Biden's lead over Donald Trump among registered voters has significantly narrowed since June, according to a new CNN poll conducted by SSRS, even as the former vice president maintains an advantage over the President on several top issues and his choice of California Sen. Kamala Harris as a...




www.cnn.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Trump voters are well trained for turnout.
They show up for a church service on election day.
Church buses then transport voters to polling stations.
All the church folks know who voted. 
So nobody wants to look like a non-believer in church next Sunday.
That is a huge advantage to Republicans..


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Go to church and then vote for someone whose morals are completely lacking...........yea, I can see that.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Taxing the Rich. Imposing A “Pigou Wealth Tax” in the Time of COVID-19
"So what could be the revenue-generating potential of a capital levy in the US? Ian Kumekawa has estimated in a back-of-the-envelope exercise that a 5 percent levy on the US’s richest 1 percent could raise $1tn and an additional 5 percent levy on the wealthiest 0.1 percent could furnish half a trillion more, thereby covering half of the US’s pandemic fiscal stimulus. If carefully designed and implemented, a one-time levy or a continued wealth tax could mobilize a portion of funds needed to tackle the Covid-19 pandemic in other countries too.
By Kavaljit Singh
August 06, 2020


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I sure wish that I could write as well as this guy .....

The Great Election Fraud: Will Our Freedoms Survive Another Election?

As author Noam Chomsky rightly observed, “It is important to bear in mind that political campaigns are designed by the same people who sell toothpaste and cars.”
The nation is drowning in debt, crippled by a slowing economy, overrun by militarized police, swarming with surveillance, besieged by endless wars and a military industrial complex intent on starting new ones, and riddled with corrupt politicians at every level of government.
With roughly 22 lobbyists per Congressman, corporate greed will continue to call the shots in the nation’s capital, while our so-called representatives will grow richer and the people poorer.
By John W. Whitehead
August 18, 2020








The Great Election Fraud: Will Our Freedoms Survive Another Election? | By John W. Whitehead


It’s possible that the next president might be better, but then again, he or she could be far worse. Remember, presidential elections merely serve to maintain the status quo. Once elected president, that person becomes part of the dictatorial continuum that is the American imperial presidency...




www.rutherford.org


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Trump has narrowed the gap on Biden.
> 
> One wonders how that could happen, but Joe Biden was probably the worst candidate the Democrats could have chosen.
> 
> ...


"Clues"
Joe Biden can't even do a live interview these days.
This is really about electing Kamala Harris, and putting up a familiar face to get votes.

To be fair I think Kamala Harris is at least not as mentally impaired as Biden. But when the best reason to vote for a ticket is the running mate isn't senile....


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> "Clues"
> Joe Biden can't even do a live interview these days.
> This is really about electing Kamala Harris, and putting up a familiar face to get votes.


That's an interesting angle, you might be right. I had not thought of that. For the life of me I can't understand why they would run this guy if they actually want to win.

Trump is charismatic (in an American way), a master at public manipulation, and a skilled con artist. Very hard to beat.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> That's an interesting angle, you might be right. I had not thought of that. For the life of me I can't understand why they would run this guy if they actually want to win.
> 
> Trump is charismatic (in an American way), a master at public manipulation, and a skilled con artist. Very hard to beat.


I'd think it's either some crazy conspiracy, or they're so locked into their bubble that they think literally any card carrying democrat is better than Trump.
That's simply not true.

For all his many, many, many faults, Trumps been a pretty good president in a lot of ways. He cares more about ordinary Americans, including historically marginalized groups than some political elite.

Look at the things Biden says to and about the Black community, I can't understand how anyone could accept such him.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> I'd think it's either some crazy conspiracy, or they're so locked into their bubble that they think literally any card carrying democrat is better than Trump.


Bernie Sanders was winning. The Party Brass stepped in and pumped up Biden in North Carolina while changing the topic from inequality/socialism to racism/gender and Biden walked away with the nomination.

When the chatter changed from inequality to racism,
.... many voters blame the social unrest on the Democratic Party with the coddling of radical groups that are actively fomenting ethnic and racial divisions for political gain....

When I watched Biden perform last evening at the convention, and when he made the election about the lesser evil, Sanders supporters may not show up on election day.

"A Biden administration would be staffed by conventional, conformist, careerist retreads from the administrations of Bill Clinton and Barack Obama, representing the pro-Wall Street, anti-labor wing of the Democratic Party that has been dominant since the 1990s."

Obama ..... the socialist......


https://uziiw38pmyg1ai60732c4011-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/dropzone/2020/08/marthaviney-768x326.jpg


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I just heard somebody on MSNBC say that an asteroid is gonna skim by the earth the day before election day.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Rev. Dr. William Barber II has a very good commentary on Race and Poverty during this election.

The best I have heard in a long time.

“We Are Called to Be a Movement"
HBO - Real Time
Host Bill Maher interviews Rev. Dr. William Barber II and Thomas Frank

Interview Start:
15:15 (Counter Bottom Right)
Podcast:
(Flash Audio)








Real Time with Bill Maher - Ep. #539: John Kasich, Oliver Stone


Bill’s guests are John Kasich, Oliver Stone, Rev. Dr. William Barber II and Thomas Frank. (Originally aired 8/21/20) See omnystudio.com/listener for privacy information.




podcasts.google.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Biden versus Trump is the only choice Americans have, and it could have been so much better.


----------



## 5Lgreenback (Mar 21, 2015)

It will be an interesting election. I feel a large number of voters can who can't publicly speak out against the radicalized protesters and rioters, will vote Trump. I don't want that to happen, but what else can you do when you can't have a rationale conversation with a group of people whose goal is to seize power (under the guise of "racism") and watch their own country burn? 

If Trump wins, I predict massive country wide riots. 

If Biden wins, I predict the mobs may start to settle down. The Biden team will tell people what they want to hear. And ultimately implement the same status quo policies that have contributed to all of Americas problems and growing inequality for the last 50 years.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yup.....the best the Obama Presidency could do was keep the worst elements of society at bay. They believed that Trump gave them licence to reappear.

America seems unable to change from it's roots. It was borne steeped in war, slavery, inequality, and a gun culture. Progress has been slow and difficult.

In the Civil War, the North "conquered" the South, but the South has never fully accepted the defeat, hence the remaining ties to Confederacy ideals.

As a Canadian traveling by car through the deep South, it was always obvious the ties were still strong.

Flags, t-shirts, bumper stickers, statues, memorials, historic sites....displayed the deep abiding attachment to the past.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

5Lgreenback said:


> It will be an interesting election.
> If Trump wins, I predict massive country wide riots.
> If Biden wins, I predict the mobs may start to settle down.


.
The Best Case scenario is about 18 months til "Normal".
That means another spring and summer and a 2nd Christmas Day of a People being stressed and bankrupt and threatened with eviction.

Martial Law is coming.
It is just more acceptable to the citizens if the newly elected leader has at least 60 percent support when elected. 
The newly elected leader can continue prancing the world stages without hypocrisy if elected with a "Mandate".

The media is working overtime to give the newly elected president a "Mandate" to rule.

The 60 percent majority may well be manufactured.

Example:

+ In 2016, over half a million mail-in ballots were never counted. MIT did a study, Losing Votes by Mail, which put the loss of mail-in votes in 2016 at 22 percent. About half the ballots were never received or received too late to vote. And one in two ballots mailed in were challenged by Republicans and not counted.

+ In 2018, just before the midterm elections in Georgia, the Republican Secretary of State (Brian Kemp, who would soon run for governor against popular legislator and Harvard graduate Stacey Abrams) had removed 347,134 voters from the rolls, — illegally — alleging that the voters had moved. Cried Abrams, “they stole our vote!” She was right. Palast, who helped Abrams and her organization, Fair Fight Georgia, figure out what happened, found out that “none of the voters moved.”

+ In the last two years, 16.7 million people were removed from the voter roll records, causing Palast to conclude that Trump could win the 2020 election on November 7, 2018 — two years before an entire vote was ever cast. Hence, the provocative title of his book.

+ The U.S. Civil Rights Commission provides “a most valuable statistic,” he reports: “You chance of having your vote spoiled is 900% higher if you’re Black than if you’re white.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The Most Cynical Campaign In History

See when Uncle Joey was younger he too did not go to Vietnam. Joey got five student draft deferments during the Vietnam War, same as Trump. And in 1968, when his Joe’s student status was wrapping up, he was medically reclassified as “not available” due to asthma. Asthma can be nasty stuff or it can be a bone spur. In his autobiography Joe described his active youth as a lifeguard and high school football player, and lied (note to fact-checkers doing their research: Biden lies are called gaffes) about being on the University of Delaware football team. His vice presidential physicals mention multiple aneurysms. Asthma, no.
----
Corruption used to be a safe one to use against Trump. Unfortunately, after leaving the Obama White House, Joe and his wife made more than $15 million, mostly via sweetheart book deals. In fact, they made nearly twice as much in 2017 as they did in the previous 19 years combined. The University of Pennsylvania gave Joe $775,000 to teach, and then was nice enough to offer him indefinite leave of absence from actually teaching. And sure, Biden charges the Secret Service $2,200 a month rent for a cottage on his property so they can protect him, which sounds like Trump.

By Peter Van Buren
August 26, 2020








The Most Cynical Campaign In History


Peter Van BUREN With the Democratic convention history and the Republican one lurching forward, excitement among voters ranges from lukewarm to semi-lukewarm. Political cynicism scrapes at…




www.strategic-culture.org


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Imagine that a country which claims to have a free press and then realize not broadcasting any mention of this convention which Just happened this past Sunday?

“I fight fascists because they are fascists.”
----
Only one thing matters to the oligarchs. It is not democracy. It is not truth. It is not the consent of the governed. It is not income inequality. It is not the surveillance state. It is not endless war. It is not jobs. It is not the climate breakdown. It is the primacy of corporate power — which has extinguished our democracy and left most of the working class and working poor in misery — and the continued increase and consolidation of their wealth.
----
I am not willing to surrender every issue I care about to become an accomplice in this moral squalor and death march to extinction. I am also not naïve enough to tell you we can win. The corporate state has built very effective mechanisms of control and oppression. But these corporate forces have us by the throat, and they have my children by the throat. In the end, I do not fight fascists because I will win. I fight fascists because they are fascists.
Movement for a People’s Party - People’s Convention
By Chris Hedges
August 30, 2020
Transcript:








Chris Hedges' Takedown Of Biden And Trump - PopularResistance.Org


There is only one choice in this election. The consolidation of oligarchic power under Donald Trump or the consolidation of oligarchic power under Joe Biden. The oligarchs, with Trump or Biden, will win again. We will lose. The oligarchs made it abundantly clear, should Bernie Sanders have...




popularresistance.org





(YouTube Video)


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

calm said:


> Imagine that a country which claims to have a free press and then realize not broadcasting any mention of...


Any mention of the fact that the Democrat nominee has advanced dementia, can barely read a teleprompter, and refuses to appear in public except for very short controlled moments?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Prairie Guy said:


> Any mention of the fact that the Democrat nominee has advanced dementia, can barely read a teleprompter, and refuses to appear in public except for very short controlled moments?


Yeah, he doesn't seem to like either Democrat or Republican. Seems like a Marxist.

ltr


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Prairie Guy said:


> Any mention of the fact that the Democrat nominee has advanced dementia, can barely read a teleprompter, and refuses to appear in public except for very short controlled moments?


It might very well be true that Biden forgets why he is running ...... 
I praying that Biden does not forget that he has a conscience.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Prediction (mot mine): Biden conveniently comes down with Covid just before the debates and that's his excuse for not showing up to the debate.

I'm taking even money bets from anyone who thinks that Biden will actually debate Trump.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The media is going to tell us (and convince) who won the debate.
I will always remember this incident and where Howard Dean was doing Okay as a candidate but was a "Leftist" or more Left than most other candidates.
The media destroyed the guy not for his policies but because of his excitement at winning.
---
Howard Dean's infamous yell
Iowa Caucus setback and the "Dean Scream" media gaffe
Howard Dean never become president but the Democrat gained plenty of notoriety during a 2004 Iowa campaign event.
January 19, 2004
(YouTube Video)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Should be noted that the QAnon conspiracy theories have made appearances at CMF and some of this stuff runs rampant among Trump cult members.

Biden Suggests Followers of QAnon Need Mental Health Care
​Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden on Friday suggested mental health care for followers of the QAnon conspiracy theory, a right-wing movement that believes President Donald Trump is fighting a ring of child sex traffickers entrenched in government.​​“I’ve been a big supporter of mental health. I’d recommend people who believe it should take advantage of it while it still exists under the Affordable Care Act,” Biden told reporters after a speech about the economy.​​“What in God’s name are we doing?,” he continued. “Look at how it makes us look around the world. It’s mortifying. It’s embarrassing. And it’s dangerous. It’s dangerous.”​​


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

calm said:


> The media is going to tell us (and convince) who won the debate.
> I will always remember this incident and where Howard Dean was doing Okay as a candidate but was a "Leftist" or more Left than most other candidates.
> The media destroyed the guy not for his policies but because of his excitement at winning.
> ---
> ...


They destroyed Michael Dukakis because he looked goofy riding around in a tank.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Should be noted that the QAnon conspiracy theories have made appearances at CMF and some of this stuff runs rampant among Trump cult members.
> 
> Biden Suggests Followers of QAnon Need Mental Health Care
> ​Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden on Friday suggested mental health care for followers of the QAnon conspiracy theory, a right-wing movement that believes President Donald Trump is fighting a ring of child sex traffickers entrenched in government.​​“I’ve been a big supporter of mental health. I’d recommend people who believe it should take advantage of it while it still exists under the Affordable Care Act,” Biden told reporters after a speech about the economy.​​“What in God’s name are we doing?,” he continued. “Look at how it makes us look around the world. It’s mortifying. It’s embarrassing. And it’s dangerous. It’s dangerous.”​​


The people who pump this stuff out on websites don't actually believe any of it. It is the way they attract clicks to earn advertising revenues.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Biden should not get drawn into all that stupid stuff. He should talk about how he would specifically change policies to restore America for the better.

He should do it day after day after day, and let Trump wind himself up. Trump needs a handy foil........and Biden shouldn't volunteer for that job.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I have always said that it is necessary for the Ruling Class (the media) to "Manufacture" the results of this election at 60% popular support. No matter who wins ..... it had to be with a majority vote in order to give the new president "Legitimacy" on the world stage with American martial law imposed..

In some states, the voting has already started today or tomorrow.

I thought when the mayor of Portland ranted against Trump, it was most damaging and could very well cost Trump the election in November.

Now, with the Atlantic story I think Trump is toast.

Trump is claiming to have police support but probably one half the cops are ex-military.

I am waiting to find out if an anonymous source is going to claim that Jerry Falwell Jr. used to date Melania, and who once owned an interest in a Clown Show. (or worse.)

The media is talking military 24-7 now.

Much more praise by the media towards the military will have the citizen "Be Honoured" to have these "Suckers" and "Saints" at the Check Points around town.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Biden just asked one of his staff to call for a question from a reporter because "I don't have my list". The other day he ended a comment with "end of quote". He's lost without a list telling him what to say

It's now reached the level of elder abuse. Biden should be in a care home.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Even far left Democrats know that Trump supports the military. They cried when he increased their funding.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Prairie Guy said:


> Biden
> He's lost without a list telling him what to say


Don't "Forget" that Biden has a conscience and Trump does not.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Don't "Forget" that Biden has a conscience and Trump does not.


Don't forget that Biden is racist, and Trump is not.

Plus it's really Trump vs Harris, and she definitely doesn't have a concience.

Trump is a horrible choice, but Harris is worse. Putting up Biden at this point is simply elder abuse.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

calm said:


> Don't "Forget" that Biden has a conscience and Trump does not.


It's now said that military members are turning more in favour of Biden. Trump is losing his support of the military.

This may be pretty important as far as his ambitions to stay in office after he loses. If the military isn't on his side, Trump can't cling to power. A good authoritarian or dictator needs support of the military.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The recent stories of his mini-strokes have raised a lot of questions about Trump's mental stability.

VP Pence dodged answering the question if he had been sworn in as temporary President during the sudden Trump visit to Walter Reed Naval Hospital.

Pence said he couldn't remember. Seriously, who wouldn't remember if they were sworn in as President or not ?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> The recent stories of his mini-strokes have raised a lot of questions about Trump's mental stability.
> 
> VP Pence dodged answering the question if he had been sworn in as temporary President during the sudden Trump visit to Walter Reed Naval Hospital.
> 
> Pence said he couldn't remember. Seriously, who wouldn't remember if they were sworn in as President or not ?


He looks very ill, and at times he has struggled to walk.

Maybe he needs to relax and play more golf? Sure, he's already gone golfing 287 times while President of the USA, but maybe it's not enough 

America's got to be careful here. If they don't put a competent man in charge, next time the citizens could elect someone younger, more of a socialist. There can be no worse fate for the USA than caring for its citizens!!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> He looks very ill, and at times he has struggled to walk.
> 
> Maybe he needs to relax and play more golf? Sure, he's already gone golfing 287 times while President of the USA, but maybe it's not enough
> 
> America's got to be careful here. If they don't put a competent man in charge, next time the citizens could elect someone younger, more of a socialist. There can be no worse fate for the USA than caring for its citizens!!


Actually there is, you could always vote for Kamala, who doesn't care for the citizens.
I don't think there is a competent person to put in charge, maybe Pence, but I think he's really unappealing to a lot of people.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Don’t Be a Palooka, Joe

Joe, we’re both old enough to love the movie On the Waterfront, starring Marlon Brando at his most perfect. You remember the key scene, in the car with his mobster brother. 

Brando, a prize fighter who could have gone all the way, got talked into taking a fall to make the mob money betting against him. Brando realizes giving in, doing what the dark forces wanted him to do even when he knew it was so wrong, ruined him. He made some money, and the mob guaranteed him an easy job for life in thanks. But he knew he was a bum, a palooka, when he maybe could’ve had class, could have been somebody.

Brando’s brother failed to tell him the right thing to do. I’m here for you, Joe. Leave Hillary and Stacey Abrams in the history books as bitter losers. Fight your fight, Joe, and then do the right thing for yourself, your legacy, for America.
By Van Buren
September 05, 2020




__





Hooper's War – Peter Van Buren » Don’t Be a Palooka, Joe » A Novel of WWII Japan







wemeantwell.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Preventing a Disrupted Presidential Election and Transition
Image:


https://www.moonofalabama.org/images10/tip.jpg



In June 2020 the Transition Integrity Project (TIP) convened a bipartisan group of over 100 current and former senior government and campaign leaders and other experts in a series of 2020 election crisis sce-nario planning exercises. The results of all four table-top exercises were alarming. We assess with a high degree of likelihood that November’s elections will be marked by a chaotic legal and political landscape.
(PDF Document)


https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/7013152/Preventing-a-Disrupted-Presidential-Election-and.pdf


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The military news media is all pro-Biden. It may be the final straw for Trump.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Preventing a Disrupted Presidential Election and Transition
> Image:
> 
> 
> ...


We know that, Hilary has already come out saying not to conceded under ANY circumstances. 
It's interesting that they're expecting significant problems even if Trump gets a clear win. That tells you something.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

DHS Braces For ‘Potential Electromagnetic Pulse Attack’ As Presidential Election Nears

The U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) released a new report warning about a “potential” electromagnetic pulse (EMP) attack against the U.S.
.... there are “evolving threats against the American homeland, most recently highlighting efforts to combat an Electromagnetic Pulse attack which could disrupt the electrical grid and potentially damage electronics.”
September 03, 2020




__





DHS Combats Potential Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack | Homeland Security


The U.S. Department of Homeland Security continues to prepare against ever evolving threats against the American homeland, most recently highlighting efforts to combat an Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) attack which could disrupt the electrical grid and potentially damage electronics. The department...




www.dhs.gov


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> DHS Braces For ‘Potential Electromagnetic Pulse Attack’ As Presidential Election Nears
> 
> The U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) released a new report warning about a “potential” electromagnetic pulse (EMP) attack against the U.S.


DHS should have all sorts of people imagining all sorts of crazy ideas, then actively allocating resources based on their risk assessments. That's literally their job.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Russia is cruising for a bruising if Biden wins. The intelligence and military will be asked to respond and send a strong message.

I have read the US has the capacity to shut the internet completely down in Russia. We might find out if it is true.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Russia is cruising for a bruising if Biden wins. The intelligence and military will be asked to respond and send a strong message.
> 
> I have read the US has the capacity to shut the internet completely down in Russia. We might find out if it is true.


The US doesn't have the capacity to shut down the internet in Russia.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

calm said:


> Now, with the Atlantic story I think Trump is toast.


All unverified "sources" from a paper whose owner donated $1,200,000 to the Democrats in the last year. If you believe the story you deserve to be duped.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> The military news media is all pro-Biden. It may be the final straw for Trump.


That makes sense....the military's funding was decimated during Biden's time in office but they fully support him.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think the Atlantic story is very likely true given the history of Trump.

Believe me, I know all about Goldberg and The Boys.
I have read this Prison Camp Guard, War Booster & Israeli Apartheid Apologist reporting for 20 years.








Jeffrey Goldberg


For the past decade, Jeffrey Goldberg has peddled war propaganda, fronted for the military-industrial machine and played a key PR role pushing America into war with Iraq—but he has never had to acc…




shameproject.com





When the story was in the Atlantic was published, the writer Goldberg knew the huge damage it was going to do to Trump's campaign.

I immediately began to wonder why a very-very prominent Jewish person would destroy Trump after all the gifts Trump has bequeathed upon Israel?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

10 people with first hand knowledge have gone on the record saying the story isn't true. But you choose believe 4 anonymous sources from a highly biased media with a history of lying that donated over a million to the Democrats.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The evidence is kind of weak, but why would any news source come forward after what happened to Alexander S. Vindman?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

It's not weak, it's non-existent. And Vindman lied under oath.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I guess I am giving the writer the benefit of doubt
As much as I disliked Goldberg's views, I never knew him to falsify evidence.
I just don't want to call the writer a liar. I think the writer is a credible journalist.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> I guess I am giving the writer the benefit of doubt
> As much as I disliked Goldberg's views, I never knew him to falsify evidence.
> I just don't want to call the writer a liar. I think the writer is a credible journalist.


But there is no evidence


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The Atlantic writer is allowed to protect his sources just like Trump and The Clowns do ....

""US officials said", "said one US Justice Department counter-terrorism official", "Officials ... said", "those officials said", "the officials confirmed", "American officials complained", "the US officials stressed", "US authorities believe", "said one senior US intelligence official", "US officials said", "Jordanian officials ... said" - "several US officials said", "the US officials said", "American officials said", "officials say", "say US officials", "US officials said", "one US counter-terrorism official said"."Defence Officials Predict Slow Afghan Progress." - "Senior US military officials", "military officials", "a senior US military official", "Obama administration officials", "defence officials", "the senior military official", "military leaders", "the official", "military officials", "the officials", "many in the military.""


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> The Atlantic writer is allowed to protect his sources just like Trump and The Clowns do ....
> 
> ""US officials said", "said one US Justice Department counter-terrorism official", "Officials ... said", "those officials said", "the officials confirmed", "American officials complained", "the US officials stressed", "US authorities believe", "said one senior US intelligence official", "US officials said", "Jordanian officials ... said" - "several US officials said", "the US officials said", "American officials said", "officials say", "say US officials", "US officials said", "one US counter-terrorism official said"."Defence Officials Predict Slow Afghan Progress." - "Senior US military officials", "military officials", "a senior US military official", "Obama administration officials", "defence officials", "the senior military official", "military leaders", "the official", "military officials", "the officials", "many in the military.""


He can protect his sources, but named on the record sources are more legitimate than anonymous claims.

Sources say Trump is actually a martian sleeper agent to distract us from the coming invasion of gelatinous blobs.
I'm protecting my source on that.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> But there is no evidence


Attacks on Trump never need evidence. Apparently impeachment hearings and illegal spying don't need evidence either.

The accusation alone is enough to satisfy some people.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

calm said:


> The evidence is kind of weak, but why would any news source come forward after what happened to Alexander S. Vindman?


The editor of the Atlantic just admitted that the story is untrue. The usual suspects fell for another lie, but some of us aren't as gullible:









Atlantic Editor Admits Key Detail of Anti-Trump Hit Piece May Be Untrue


Jeffrey Goldberg, the editor-in-chief of The Atlantic, admitted that a key detail of his article about Trump could be wrong during an interview with CNN on Sunday....




pjmedia.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> The editor of the Atlantic just admitted that the story is untrue. The usual suspects fell for another lie, but some of us aren't as gullible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter.
#believe all people who say what I want to hear!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump can't deny his own words on military veterans. He said what he said about John McCain, Vindman, General Kelly, parents of soldiers KIA and others.

Roll the tape Jimmy............


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> Doesn't matter.
> #believe all people who say what I want to hear!


sags just confirmed exactly that


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Trump can't deny his own words on military veterans. He said what he said about John McCain, Vindman, General Kelly, parents of soldiers KIA and others.
> 
> Roll the tape Jimmy............


Doesn't matter what he said, people don't listen. They hear what they want to hear.
They still think that Trump advocated for grabbing women in an inappropriate manner.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump attacked the military just yesterday. Fox News, CNN and other networks have confirmed the Atlantic story through their own sources.

It looks like Trump's cronies are lying for him and denying what he said.

They know he is losing the military vote which is 12% of the votes in the US. (more than the Latino vote).

The military vote is also heavy in Republican held States that Trump won. He is losing those States.

Republicans are running around on Fox News and other media outlets trying to save Trump from himself but can't keep up with all his stupidity.

Trump is losing his mind with only 66 days until the election. It will get worse. He will show up in a bathrobe and slippers soon.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Doesn't matter what he said, people don't listen. They hear what they want to hear.
> *They still think that Trump advocated for grabbing women in an inappropriate manner.*


Roll the tape Kamala........


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Trump attacked the military just yesterday. Fox News, CNN and other networks have confirmed the Atlantic story through their own sources.


Fox never confirmed the story, in fact they had facts that disputed it. The Atlantic president himself said it was a lie.

No one cares what CNN says, they deliberately lie.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump demanded the firing of Jennifer Griffin of Fox News, who several times stated she independently verified the Atlantic story with her own sources.

_"My sources are unimpeachable," Griffin told Cavuto. "I feel very confident with what we have reported at Fox. Not every line of the Atlantic article did I confirm, but I would say that most of the descriptions and the quotes in that Atlantic article, I did find people who were able to confirm and so you know I feel very confident in my reporting." _

Trump's and his supporters attacks on any media that offends him, is a good illustration of why "anonymous" sources are so important.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

*BREAKING: Hunter Biden Received Millions From Wife Of Ex-Moscow Mayor, Paid Suspects Allegedly Tied To Trafficking, Had Contacts With Individuals Linked To Chinese Military, Senate Report Alleges*








Hunter Biden Received Millions From Wife Of Ex-Moscow Mayor, Paid Suspects Allegedly Tied To Trafficking, Had Contacts With Individuals Linked To Chinese Military, Senate Report Alleges | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hunter Biden is a covert CIA operative and the Republicans just blew his cover. Well done Chuck !


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Joe Biden voted for these two judges ....

Clarence Thomas became the Court’s most extreme conservative. (1991)
Robert Bork dedicated his career to opposing civil rights and women’s rights. (1987)


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Hunter Biden is a covert CIA operative and the Republicans just blew his cover. Well done Chuck !


Sure, it's just a joke when the Democrats are involved. Had it been Donald Trump your head would have exploded in rage.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Hunter Biden received $3.5 million from Russian billionaire. This is real Russian collusion and not the fake collusion the Democrats tried to smear Trump with.

We were told for 3 full years that Russian collusion was a direct threat to the US and now that there is actual proof a full investigation needs to be done. At the very least Joe Biden needs to remove himself from the presidential race until a full investigation is completed:









Hunter Biden received $3.5M wire transfer from Russian billionaire: Senate report


Hunter Biden received a $3.5 million wire transfer from Elena Baturina, the richest woman in Russia and the widow of Yury Luzhkov, the former mayor of Moscow, Senate Republicans revealed in their r…




nypost.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think that Kamala Harris performed quite well.
Committed no harm to the campaign.
Pence was Okay as well.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

They both did well, and I give credit to Pence for answering the last question of the debate that came from a young American girl.

He gave a fantastic response and I was disappointed Harris didn't simply say she couldn't have said it better than he did........and left it at that.

I think Pence's response should be played in school civic classes every year.

As to the election, I don't think the debate changed anything. Biden has big leads in many swing States and it looks like a landslide at this point.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/trump-says-kamala-harris-unlikeable-125033781.html

*Trump calls Kamala Harris 'monster' and 'communist' in Fox tirade after VP debate*

Not sure why the Dump needs Pence for if he's going to do the lowly work himself of going after someone he perceives as being lower than himself as the Almighty Messiah MAGA.

I can't imagine what's like to work for this "CEO" with standards set to the height of a toilet or more like to the height of a bucket.

Sounds like a desperado or that the virus ain't potent enough for him.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Harris refused to answer questions about The New Green Deal, packing the court, or continued lockdowns, among others. I guess if the goal was to obscure their policies then she did what was expected. If transparency was the goal she failed miserably.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Republicans brag about packing all the courts with right wing conservatives and then when facing defeat they want a committment from Democrats they won't do the same ?

The New Green Deal is manifesto with few specifics but an overall committment to address climate change. 

Democrats believe the science and will address climate change.

I think the Democrats should pledge NOT to pack the courts, and then reduce the number of sitting SCOTUS judges to achieve a balance.

Reduce the number to 3 onservatives and 3 liberal judges. One side should have to convince at least one other judge from the other side.

Sometimes a tie vote is the best outcome.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think the Democrats need to pack the supreme court and do whatever it takes to cancel "Citizens United".





Citizens United v. FEC - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Maybe introduce ....

Public funding of elections
Term limits
Universal Health Care


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Republicans brag about packing all the courts with right wing conservatives and then when facing defeat they want a committment from Democrats they won't do the same ?


Filling vacancies isn't packing the court.



> The New Green Deal is manifesto with few specifics but an overall committment to address climate change.


It will cost $93 trillion. Where will the money come from?



> Democrats believe the science and will address climate change.


The science isn't settled. People only say that because they're afraid of debate or uncomfortable questions.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Of course the Republicans packed the courts. Pence bragged about filling it with conservatives last night.

How do you know the cost of the New Green Deal if you don't even know what it is ?

The science is settled for most people. Further debate isn't needed or desired by them.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

sags said:


> How do you know the cost of the New Green Deal if you don't even know what it is ?
> 
> The science is settled for most people. Further debate isn't needed or desired by them.


Well, most people are fools, but with respect to the Green New Deal, costs are hard to calculate accurately, but the AAF (American Action Forum) did a study of Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s Green New Deal last year and tried to calculate it's actual costs.

Sen. John Barrasso of Wyoming (chairman of the Senate Committee on Environment and Public Works), put it bluntly: “The Green New Deal would bankrupt the nation.” He added, “On the upper end, every American household would have to pay $65,000 per year to foot the bill. The total price tag would be $93 trillion over 10 years. That is roughly four times the value of all Fortune 500 companies combined. That’s no deal.”

Humorously, the Washington Examiner’s Tiana Lowe observed, “Even without killing all the farting cows and eliminating every last car on the road, the Green New Deal will cost anywhere from 2.5 to 4.5 times the amount of the entire United States GDP.” In fact, global GDP is estimated to be less than $80 trillion.

The supporters of this nonsense in both the USA and Canada are determined to destroy our economies.

ltr


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

The cost of the New Green Deal is well known sags. Maybe do some research instead of making false statements.

Filling vacancies is different than adding additional seats. You know this...you're just trolling.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The ridiculous cost conservatives are projecting include universal health care, universal housing, the cost of replacing infrastructure that needs replacing anyways, and a guaranteed minimum wage of $56,000 US a year. It also doesn't include any cost savings from avoiding climate change caused damage.

There is no point in debating such nonsense. The science is clear and it is far more affordable than doing nothing.

Americans are supporting the Democrats and Canadians support the Liberals. 

The people have listened to both sides and have decided the debate on climate change is over.









The Green New Deal Is Cheap, Actually


Decarbonizing will cost trillions of dollars, but it’s an investment that will have big return — for the economy and the environment




www.rollingstone.com













The Green New Deal Costs Less Than Doing Nothing


Republicans keep saying Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez's plan is too expensive. But their own plan—to ignore the climate crisis—is even more so.




newrepublic.com













How Much Will the 'Green New Deal' Cost? - FactCheck.org


Since the ambitious and controversial Green New Deal debuted last month, Republicans and Democrats have sparred over the cost of the resolution, sometimes erring in their descriptions of the proposal and the costs of climate action and inaction.




www.factcheck.org


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There is no doubt the Republicans packed the courts with conservatives. They brag about it in election campaign.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Poor Mike Pence. 

They were saying on the news that he couldn't answer questions on Trump's testing and health because he isn't in the "loop" and never was.

Pence just blew his reputation to be Trump's lap dog for 4 years. Woof........woof.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> The cost of the New Green Deal is well known sags. Maybe do some research instead of making false statements.
> 
> Filling vacancies is different than adding additional seats. You know this...you're just trolling.


If you apply some facts and logic, their whole world view quickly falls apart.
That's why the SJW's are against logic and rational thought.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> If you apply some facts and logic, their whole world view quickly falls apart.
> That's why the SJW's are against logic and rational thought.


It seems that every single policy that the left supports demands that no one questions the cost, logistics, or effectiveness. Everything is "shut up and do what you're told" and failure to comply brands you as a sexist, racist, or science denier.


question a black person and you're a racist
question a female and you're sexist
question green policies or climate and you deny science
question BLM an Antifa violence and you're denying white supremacy


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Putin wants Biden to win because the Democrats share values with communism:

"The Democratic Party is traditionally closer to the so-called liberal values, closer to social democratic ideas," Putin said. "And it was from the social democratic environment that the Communist Party evolved." 









Putin says he wants to work with Biden, claims "shared values" between Democrats and communism


U.S. intelligence agencies have said that Russia is attempting to "denigrate" Biden ahead of the election.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> It seems that every single policy that the left supports demands that no one questions the cost, logistics, or effectiveness. Everything is "shut up and do what you're told" and failure to comply brands you as a sexist, racist, or science denier.
> 
> 
> question a black person and you're a racist
> ...


Thomas Sowell has a lot to say on that.

The reality is it's all trade offs, I'd be glad to discuss any policy you want, if you are clear on what the costs, then we can decide if the benefit is worth it.
The problem is when people ignore the costs, that's just dishonest, and unscientific.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Twitter and Facebook are guilty of election interference...they have both banned a NY Post story about Hunter and Joe Biden's corruption.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Science is never settled. Einstein's science is not settled. Darwin's science is being revised in the light of new research . Even Sir Isaac Newton's science is open to question. No scientist would ever be so foolish as to say, the science is settled about anything.
That is the statement of a Pope not a scientist. If you believe in a faith based approach rather than a scientific one, why not say so?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The earth is an oblate spheroid.......science settled. The moon is not made of cheese.......science settled. 2 + 2 = 4.......mathematics settled.......etc.

Many things in science are settled. Not all things but many. Climate change is settled. The research is well documented and verified by a myriad of methods.

The debate is as over as a debate on the flat earth theory. Historians will look back at the climate change deniers as today's equivalent of the flat earthers.

Some people confuse the different categories of settled science with the unsettled science requiring further research and is subject to debate.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Science is never settled. Einstein's science is not settled. Darwin's science is being revised in the light of new research . Even Sir Isaac Newton's science is open to question. No scientist would ever be so foolish as to say, the science is settled about anything.
> That is the statement of a Pope not a scientist. If you believe in a faith based approach rather than a scientific one, why not say so?


That's why people claim "Climate Change" is a religion.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

This is going to be huge talking points at both Town hall events. Twitter and FaceBook are trying to censor the story. Links to the New York Post are curtailed on those platforms. This may be why Trump agreed to visit with NBC and a Town Hall event.

Because the Ruling Class must give Biden a huge majority vote number so that Biden can introduce martial law in early springtime, I am quite convinced that Trump will be totally destroyed within the next week with revelations about taxes and his personal lifestyle. This is a must for the Ruling Class.
---------

Smoking-gun email reveals how Hunter Biden introduced Ukrainian businessman to VP dad

The blockbuster correspondence — which flies in the face of Joe Biden’s claim that he’s “never spoken to my son about his overseas business dealings” — is contained in a massive trove of data recovered from a laptop computer.

The computer was dropped off at a repair shop in Biden’s home state of Delaware in April 2019, according to the store’s owner.

Photos of a Delaware federal subpoena given to The Post show that both the computer and hard drive were seized by the FBI in December, after the shop’s owner says he alerted the feds to their existence.

But before turning over the gear, the shop owner says, he made a copy of the hard drive and later gave it to former Mayor Rudy Giuliani’s lawyer, Robert Costello.

Steve Bannon, former adviser to President Trump, told The Post about the existence of the hard drive in late September and Giuliani provided The Post with a copy of it on Sunday.

By Emma-Jo Morris and Gabrielle Fonrouge.
October 14, 2020








Smoking-gun email reveals how Hunter Biden introduced Ukrainian businessman to VP dad


Hunter Biden introduced his father, then-Vice President Joe Biden, to a top executive at a Ukrainian energy firm less than a year before the elder Biden pressured government officials in Ukraine in…




nypost.com


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Twitter went from censoring Alex Jones to censoring the White House Press Secretary and the New York post in a little over a year.

It's the end of free speech in the US if Biden is elected


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Kamala Harris's former press secretary is now Director of Communications at Twitter. Twitter locked the account of the NY Post among many others for an unflattering story about the Biden's.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Twitter locked the account of the NY Post among many others for an unflattering story about the Biden's.


I am pretty sure it was because they were inaccurate/not fact checked like most troll crap.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

kcowan said:


> I am pretty sure it was because they were inaccurate/not fact checked like most troll crap.


If accuracy was the criteria they would have to block everyone.
Trump obviously, but Obama lied while in office too, it's what they do.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I thought that this article was a pretty good read and quite informative.

Was American History a Conspiracy?
The United States of Paranoia
From the Salem Witch Hunt to Conspirator-in-Chief Donald Trump
By Steve Fraser
October 15, 2020





The United States of Paranoia


News is “faked”; elections are “rigged”; a “deep state” plots a “coup”; Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia died suspiciously in bed with a pillow over his face; aides of ex-president Barack Obama conspire




www.tomdispatch.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I watched Donald Trump's townhall on NBC. I watched Joe Biden's speech today.

Biden has come alive and Trump has come apart. The contrast in speaking styles, command of the issues and authenticity couldn't be greater.

While Trump rails away at enemies imagined or otherwise, and repeats the same lies and proclamations of self grandeur, Biden talks to people about the issues they face in their lives every day.

If Biden doesn't kick butt and take names on November 3rd....people might as well write off America.

They would be a hopeless basket case incapable of governing themselves, if they elect Trump for another 4 years.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

kcowan said:


> I am pretty sure it was because they were inaccurate/not fact checked like most troll crap.


You mean like the Russian collusion hoax that they let people post about for 3 years?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

calm said:


> I thought that this article was a pretty good read and quite informative.
> 
> Was American History a Conspiracy?
> The United States of Paranoia
> ...


The United States was born out of a conspiracy theory.
"when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security. "

"The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world. "

Quote from the Declaration of Independence


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Joe Biden lied about his son selling access to him when he was VP.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

.... why is Twitter not blocking access to the ongoing New York Times articles that disclose the contents of President Trump’s tax returns, the unauthorized disclosure of which is a crime?








Trump’s Taxes Show Chronic Losses and Years of Income Tax Avoidance (Published 2020)


The Times obtained Donald Trump’s tax information extending over more than two decades, revealing struggling properties, vast write-offs, an audit battle and hundreds of millions in debt coming due.



www.nytimes.com





Why did those platforms not block links to the now-notorious Rachel Maddow segment where she revealed details about one of Trump’s old tax returns on the ground that it was “content obtained without authorization”? Or what about the virtually daily articles in the New York Times, Washington Post, NBC News and others that explicitly state they are publishing information that the source is unauthorized to disclose: how does that not fall squarely within the banning policy as Twitter defined it yesterday?








Donald Trump 2005 federal tax information revealed on 'The Rachel Maddow Show'


The White House pre-empted "The Rachel Maddow Show," revealing that Trump had paid $38 million in taxes on income of more than $150 million.




www.cnbc.com





Facebook’s rationale for suppression — that it needs to have its “fact checking” partners verify the story before allowing it to be spread — poses different but equally alarming dangers. What makes Mark Zuckerberg’s social media company competent to “fact check” the work of other journalists? Why did Facebook block none of the endless orgy of Russiagate conspiracy theories from major media outlets that were completely unproven if not outright false?








Beyond BuzzFeed: The 10 Worst, Most Embarrassing U.S. Media Failures on the Trump-Russia Story


The most challenging task is choosing the 10 worst embarrassments. The most notable aspect is that they all go toward promoting the same narrative.




theintercept.com





That is why Facebook accepts virtually every request from the Israeli Government to remove the pages of Palestinian journalists and activists on the grounds of “incitement,” but almost never accepts Palestinians’ requests to remove Israeli content.








Facebook Says It Is Deleting Accounts at the Direction of the U.S. and Israeli Governments


The Silicon Valley giant says it deleted the accounts of the Chechen Republic’s tyrant — followed by 4 million people — because the U.S. government required it to do so.




theintercept.com


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Trump was impeached for Biden's corruption.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I would like a reporter to ask Trump how he will feel if Biden is President when a Covid vaccine is distributed.

Biden will be the President making all the announcements and giving all the press conferences.

Trump might be in Moscow doing yard work for Putin to pay off his $450 million dollar debt.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

People are already talking about who Biden could have in his cabinet. He has quite an impressive list of people to choose from.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> People are already talking about who Biden could have in his cabinet. He has quite an impressive list of people to choose from.


Just the idea of suddenly having competent people who aren't scoundrels and spineless boot-licking sellouts.



sags said:


> If Biden doesn't kick butt and take names on November 3rd....people might as well write off America.
> They would be a hopeless basket case incapable of governing themselves, if they elect Trump for another 4 years.


It's still possible. There are a lot of people in America who think like @Prairie Guy and who _want_ to follow a king-like figure. These people are played like puppets by the con artist and his gang of crooks. They are easy to manipulate... this is the MAGA base.

On top of that, there are also various single-issue voters. People like the very rich who just want the King to cut their taxes. Pro-life Christians who want the King to outlaw abortions. Xenophobes and white nationalists who want their King to assert *********** and suppress non-whites.

For those people, nothing else matters. Destroy democracy for all they care, install yourself as dictator, who cares. The single-issue voters just want their one thing.

So when you add them up, that's still a lot of votes, and these people tend to be _more motivated_ than typical voters. It's not accidental that the MAGA base has been shaped into a cult.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james...you're the last person that should be accusing people of being easily manipulated. You've fallen for every single anti-Trump hoax that comes along. You're the one that's in a cult.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

The crooked FBI who tried unsuccessfully ran a coup against a sitting president has had a copy of Hunter Biden's laptop since 2019 and did absolutely nothing. Imagine the power the corrupt FBI would hold over Joe Biden if this never came out and he was elected president.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> So when you add them up, that's still a lot of votes, and these people tend to be _more motivated_ than typical voters. It's not accidental that the MAGA base has been shaped into a cult.


A cult that won't kick you out for having a different opinion isn't much of a cult.

The lefties will cancel someone who is even talking to someone from the "other side". 
Actually understanding and discussing issues is the biggest threat to the lefties. That's why they're attacking free speech.

They'll let the NYT publish whatever anti-Trump garbage they want, but they'll block reports of Bidens negative activities. I've even been suspended here for pointing out Bidens activities around girls is not ok. I'm specifically talking about the official videos with "Creepy Joe Biden". 

If one major Liberal/DNC candidate could say that post birth abortion is murder, or that sex selective abortion is a problem to be addressed. I'd be shocked. Even discussing such topics is too much for their cult.
Almost everyone else agrees that there is at least some edge case where abortion is permitted, and they're not afraid to discuss it.

The lack of dialog is a huge part of the problem


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

James.....this election still makes a lot of Americans nervous.

As John King on CNN pointed out....Biden is now projected as holding 290 electoral votes, but 16 days out in 2016 Clinton held 309 electoral votes.

The good news is that Biden has has 10% or more leads and Clinton only had a 4% lead. Biden has also dominated the blue collar States.

Voters stayed home in 2016 because everyone thought Clinton would win easily, but they aren't making that mistake again.

People are voting in astronomical numbers and the early voting heavily favors the Democrats....but it isn't over until the votes are counted.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> The crooked FBI who tried unsuccessfully ran a coup against a sitting president has had a copy of Hunter Biden's laptop since 2019 and did absolutely nothing. Imagine the power the corrupt FBI would hold over Joe Biden if this never came out and he was elected president.


Actually, the FBI has been investigating since they received the hard drive and are now closing in on Rudy Giuliani and his close ties to Russia.

If the FBI proves a Trump - Giuliani - Russia connection, Trump could also be facing serious criminal charges.....and any family members involved as well.

Such activity could be considered treason. No wonder Trump is talking out loud about having to leave the US if he loses.

The FBI may well be waiting until Trump is out of office before they lay charges, so he can't resign and have Pence take over and pardon him.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A new dance craze trending in 2021....the Trumpster Shackle Shuffle.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> A cult that won't kick you out for having a different opinion isn't much of a cult.
> 
> The lefties will cancel someone who is even talking to someone from the "other side".
> Actually understanding and discussing issues is the biggest threat to the lefties. That's why they're attacking free speech.
> ...


I fully agree Biden is creepy AF at times. So does the New York Times, here's an article:








Biden’s Tactile Politics Threaten His Return in the #MeToo Era (Published 2019)


In a political career that stretches 50 years, Joseph R. Biden Jr. has been a master of an in-your-space intimacy that is proving to be a liability.




www.nytimes.com





Has anyone said that they favor post birth abortion? Seems to me that would just be murder. I googled on it a bit because the concept seemed completely bizarre, and could find no references to anyone supporting such a thing. 

Sex selective abortion I agree is something that's on the line, ethically. My personal feel is that it's very wrong and shouldn't be done. But is it possible to legislate against that while still allowing necessary abortions? I don't know. It would be tricky. Do you think it's a big issue?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone who thinks that Biden is creepy must think that Trump is an absolute monster.

And he is.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

According to his former Chief of Staff General Kelly, Trump sounds like he could be the missing link in evolution.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Anyone who thinks that Biden is creepy must think that Trump is an absolute monster.
> 
> And he is.


Sure, but I prefer the monster who goes after pornstars, than the targets of Bidens affection.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Sure, but I prefer the monster who goes after pornstars, than the targets of Bidens affection.


It sounds like you prefer the guy who's attracted to his own daughter, and the endless list of women who say he's sexually assaulted them. He cheats on his wife and sleeps with sex workers.

You've really got to revisit your core values, MrMatt.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> It sounds like you prefer the guy who's attracted to his own daughter, and the endless list of women who say he's sexually assaulted them. He cheats on his wife and sleeps with sex workers.
> 
> You've really got to revisit your core values, MrMatt.


Bunch of allegations, I'll take what's proven.

Joe is creepy and inappropriate around women and young girls, in public, on video, that's a problem. We've all seen the videos.
Trump had consensual contact with multiple adult women. What's wrong with sex workers, or an open marriage? Who's the social conservative now? Why are you trying to push your white supremacist values on the rest of us?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Bunch of allegations, I'll take what's proven.


It's proven that Trump is attracted to his daughter, and inappropriate with her. The pictures and interviews are public material.

It's proven that Trump is creepy towards women, both based on his own admissions and countless direct reports from women who had the misfortune of being in his vicinity:









A Timeline of Donald Trump's Creepiness While He Owned Miss Universe


From walking into a teen dressing room to joking about his obligation to sleep with contestants, Trump’s a storied pageant creep




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

In recent days the American public became aware at just how corrupt the supreme court selection process was.

This Hunter Biden computer find seems to detail just how corrupt the political system really is.

I think the FBI is going to stall the investigation until after the election. Perhaps offer an independent investigation.

American democracy can not withstand 2 flawed corrupt candidates for president.

"If the content of the hard drive had been released (by the FBI) when received in November 2019, there would have been no impeachment of Trump, and Bernie Sanders would be the Democratic Party nominee."


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

calm said:


> If the content of the hard drive had been released (by the FBI) when received in November 2019, there would have been no impeachment of Trump, and Bernie Sanders would be the Democratic Party nominee."


Have you wtched The Comey Rule? The FBI views their job as first doing the work, then releasing the results of their work if relevant.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

The FBI ran an unsuccessful coup against the president to protect the Clinton crime family and now they're refusing to investigate Biden to protect the Biden crime family.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Not totally unsuccessful. There were a lot of criminal charges brought forward and Paul Manafort is still sitting in prison as far as I know.

It is also reported the Mueller investigation is where the current investigation into Rudy Giuliani's ties to the Russian intelligence was started.

The Hunter Biden hard drive story is just one element of their investigation. I wouldn't be surprised if the FBI waits to make arrests though.

They may seek to prevent a rash of Presidential pardons, which would set criminals free from facing justice.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Bunch of allegations, I'll take what's proven.
> 
> Joe is creepy and inappropriate around women and young girls, in public, on video, that's a problem. We've all seen the videos.
> Trump had consensual contact with multiple adult women. What's wrong with sex workers, or an open marriage? Who's the social conservative now? Why are you trying to push your white supremacist values on the rest of us?


Where are you getting all this "Joe Biden is creepy stuff" ?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Where are you getting all this "Joe Biden is creepy stuff" ?


Someone posted a video of Joe Biden's creepy stuff (all done on national TV or C-span) on Twitter and it was flagged for violating their child exploitation policy.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Russia tried to influence the 2016 election. They had help from the FBI, the Democrat party, and the media

Russia is trying to influence the 2020 election. Once again they have help from the FBI, the Democrat party, and the media...and because it wasn't enough in 2016, Twitter, Facebook, and Google have increased their role.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Where are you getting all this "Joe Biden is creepy stuff" ?


And if I posted just what Creepy Joe has done on national TV on this site I'd be banned.

So...is what Creepy Joe does bad, or does this site ban material that makes Joe Biden left look bad?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Prairie Guy said:


> Russia tried to influence the 2016 election.


Never mind Putin and The Clowns.
Do you know how many ballots are tossed into the garbage?
It seems to me that it is the Garbage Man who has influence on the election and not Putin..

The Ruling Class can count votes or Toss votes. I think this time they are gonna count the Biden Votes and Toss Trump votes.

+ In 2016, over half a million mail-in ballots were never counted. MIT did a study, Losing Votes by Mail, which put the loss of mail-in votes in 2016 at 22 percent. About half the ballots were never received or received too late to vote. And one in two ballots mailed in were challenged by Republicans and not counted.

+ In 2018, just before the midterm elections in Georgia, the Republican Secretary of State (Brian Kemp, who would soon run for governor against popular legislator and Harvard graduate Stacey Abrams) had removed 347,134 voters from the rolls, — illegally — alleging that the voters had moved. Cried Abrams, “they stole our vote!” She was right. Palast, who helped Abrams and her organization, Fair Fight Georgia, figure out what happened, found out that “none of the voters moved.”

+ In the last two years, 16.7 million people were removed from the voter roll records, causing Palast to conclude that Trump could win the 2020 election on November 7, 2018 — two years before an entire vote was ever cast. Hence, the provocative title of his book.

+ The U.S. Civil Rights Commission provides “a most valuable statistic,” he reports: “You chance of having your vote spoiled is 900% higher if you’re Black than if you’re white.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

"According to US treasury documents provided by the Senate Finance and Homeland Security Committees, Hunter Biden was paid $3.5 million from the Mayor of Moscow’s wife."









BREAKING NEWS: Here's Why the Mayor of Moscow's Wife Paid Hunter Biden $3.5 Million... And Likely More!


Hunter Biden, Yelena Baturina According to US treasury documents provided by the Senate Finance and Homeland Security Committees, Hunter Biden was paid $3.5 million from the Mayor of Moscow’s wife. The report by the Senate Finance and Homeland Security Committees was released last month and it...




www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Remember how much money VP Cheney and his family earned with Haliburton in Iraq?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> And if I posted just what Creepy Joe has done on national TV on this site I'd be banned.
> 
> So...is what Creepy Joe does bad, or does this site ban material that makes Joe Biden left look bad?


It's because it makes Creepy Joe look bad.

Really he's a senile old man who doesn't respect personal boundaries, or how to act appropriately with girls and women.
I think it's more that back then women weren't really people, and this behaviour was normal.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So you are saying there is no actual proof. People are just making it all up.


Prairie Guy said:


> "According to US treasury documents provided by the Senate Finance and Homeland Security Committees, Hunter Biden was paid $3.5 million from the Mayor of Moscow’s wife."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single link to the alleged emails or US Treasury documents provided in the story.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> It's because it makes Creepy Joe look bad.
> 
> Really he's a senile old man who doesn't respect personal boundaries, or how to act appropriately with girls and women.
> I think it's more that back then women weren't really people, and this behaviour was normal.


Still just your opinion, without any substantive evidence presented to back it up.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I have no doubt at all that the information on the Hunter Biden computer is legitimate. They even have the guy's signature on the receipt when he left the computer at the repair shop.

Joe Biden will smile all the way to the bank because they will not ever be able to prove that Joe Biden profited from the contracts awarded to his son.

And, I honestly think that if the Ruling Class ever thought that Trump would win this election they would shoot Trump down like a dirty dog to save the country from such turmoil.
At this stage, Trump is more of a threat to the Ruling Class than Saddam ever was.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Still just your opinion, without any substantive evidence presented to back it up.


There is no evidence in the world that you'd believe. You opinion is worthless.

It's now revealed that Hunter Biden's laptop contains inappropriate picture of young girls. Go ahead and defend him sags...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Prairie Guy said:


> It's now revealed that Hunter Biden's laptop contains inappropriate picture of young girls. Go ahead and defend him sags...


That's quite the accusation. What is your source? Can you point to a reputable source?


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> That's quite the accusation. What is your source? Can you point to a reputable source?


You who repeat media lies daily....since when do you need a reliable source?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Dark days for the Trumpsters. Biden is home having a nap while Trump runs around in a panic. Tick tock tick tock......the days dwindle down for the GOP.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

uugghh 4 years of bickering from mrmatt and prairiedude


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

fstamand said:


> uugghh 4 years of bickering from mrmatt and prairiedude


I just can't be bothered. Prairie Dude and sags blissfully ignored for their content-free posts.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

The left is in full panic mode:

- the NY Post still locked out of Twitter because they reported negatively on Biden.

- Trump recorded his interview on 60 Minutes and has released it in full completely unedited to prevent them from selectively editing it to make him look bad.

- Hunter Biden's old partner flipped and was moved to a less secure prison...I guess he'll be "Epsteined" to death before he can say too much.

- Now revealed that Chinese energy company gave a $5 million interest free loan to Hunter Biden.

- Nancy Pelosi snapped and refused to answer when she was asked about the laptop.


----------



## potato69 (Mar 21, 2018)

Prairie Guy said:


> The left is in full panic mode:
> 
> - the NY Post still locked out of Twitter because they reported negatively on Biden.
> 
> ...


The interview that trump put out makes him look like a whinny baby.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

potato69 said:


> The interview that trump put out makes him look like a whinny baby.


Nope. It made Lesley Stahl look like another unprepared hack.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

potato69 said:


> The interview that trump put out makes him look like a whinny baby.


He is a thin skinned bully, so what?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The Debate:
10:20 pm EST
I think that Trump was exceptional and Biden held his own.
Both made their points ...... Trump was memorable.

Anybody know who the markets support?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Image:


https://www.strategic-culture.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/russophrenia2.jpg



Russophrenia – or How a Collapsing Country Runs the World
By Patrick Armstrong
October 20, 2020








Russophrenia – or How a Collapsing Country Runs the World


I am indebted to Bryan MacDonald for this brilliant neologism: Russophrenia – a condition where the sufferer believes Russia is both about to collapse, and…




www.strategic-culture.org


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Vice President Mike Pence's chief of staff tested positive for the virus. He is the third person in the office to become infected.

Pence was in close contact with these advisors, but is still going to North Carolina to stump for Trump. He should be quarantining himself.

It is a miracle that Mike Pence hasn't got the virus......or has he ? Some say he looked sick during the VP debate and may have been infected back then.

As Obama said........protect Americans ? These guys can't protect themselves.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There are now 5 people in the VP office infected. They aren't even capable of protecting themselves.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

sags said:


> Vice President Mike Pence's chief of staff tested positive for the virus. He is the third person in the office to become infected.
> 
> Pence was in close contact with these advisors, but is still going to North Carolina to stump for Trump. He should be quarantining himself.
> 
> ...


The corona virus is just a cold.  (sarcasm)


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

MrMatt said:


> He is a thin skinned bully, so what?


If I was to elect the president of the most powerful nation then a bully would not be in the list of qualifications.
There's an orange line between a real leader and a bully.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

fstamand said:


> The corona virus is just a cold.  (sarcasm)


I don't understand the (sarcasm), are you being serious, or ignorant?

It's literally the case that the common cold is quite often caused by a coronavirus.








Common cold - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





SARS-CoV-2 aka COVID19 is a subtype of Coronaviruses, of which some strains are more fatal


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm going to start having to wear a mask to talk to you.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

MrMatt said:


> SARS-CoV-2 aka COVID19 is a subtype of Coronaviruses, of which some strains are more fatal


exactly, you just proved my point.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

As the days dwindle down to Nov 3..........Biden is showing huge leads in the polls.

If he wins back Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin, and the States won by Hillary Clinton in 2016.... Biden will be the President.

Biden has big leads in all those States, and is leading in many other States as well.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

sags said:


> But.......it isn't over until the worst President in the history of teh US is gone.


Putin must be busy these days huh


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Sorry.....that post has vanished somewhere.

The Russians are trying, but the public has watched Trump for 4 years and realize he hasn't done anything for them but make their lives worse.

An incumbent usually has a big advantage, but not when the incumbent is as useless as Trump. He just reminds people of the mistake they made in 2016.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Biden was calling Trump “George” during an interview yesterday. Guess he was thinking of W. Bush.

Sad That these two are the candidates.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

What does it say about the Democrat party that their last two candidates have both appear to be the most corrupt people in political history?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Money172375 said:


> Biden was calling Trump “George” during an interview yesterday. Guess he was thinking of W. Bush.
> 
> Sad That these two are the candidates.


Yeah, he lost his way for a second.






ltr


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

This market crash today takes away a central Trump campaign chatter.
The Ruling Class are shaming Trump now.
If he can't talk about how well the economy is doing, why would he even turn up to a microphone stand?

Elect Trump and you will be too poor to bury your dead.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Prairie Guy said:


> What does it say about the Democrat party that their last two candidates have both appear to be the most corrupt people in political history?


They are trying to compete with the trumpster


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, he lost his way for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biden has been out of it for most of the campaign.

This is elder abuse. Of course the left is okay with treating vulnerable people like that, if it serves their agenda.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

fstamand said:


> They are trying to compete with the trumpster


Do you have any proof or just baseless accusations like everyone else?


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Prairie Guy said:


> Do you have any proof or just baseless accusations like everyone else?


If you think I need to prove he's corrupt, I think you're head is pretty deep in the sand.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

MrMatt said:


> Biden has been out of it for most of the campaign.
> 
> This is elder abuse. Of course the left is okay with treating vulnerable people like that, if it serves their agenda.


Yet agent cheeto is losing to this gramp.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

fstamand said:


> If you think I need to prove he's corrupt, I think you're head is pretty deep in the sand.


If Trump was truly corrupt the FBI wouldn't have tried to frame him with fake documents.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Biden has been out of it for most of the campaign.
> 
> This is elder abuse. Of course the left is okay with treating vulnerable people like that, if it serves their agenda.


How is it elder abuse? Nobody is forcing him to run. Besides, Trump is almost as old and just as demented.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Spudd said:


> How is it elder abuse? Nobody is forcing him to run. Besides, Trump is almost as old and just as demented.


He's clearly not all with it, he's repeatedly forgot what job he's running for, Senate, President, VP?
He forgets who his wife is, who he's running against.
His faculties are clearly in decline.

People are pushing this as a life or death election, there absolutely is pressure.
Assuming he wins, I'll put money on him not lasting the full term.
I'd give even odds that he's out before 2022, and 2:1 that he's out before the end of the term.

I do think they'll drag him along at minimum for the first 100 days, unless he suffers near catastrophic health problems.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

MrMatt said:


> Assuming he wins, I'll put money on him not lasting the full term.


Then I guess they'll have to get ready for Kamala Harris and the Green New Deal.

ltr


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Kamala Harris has been their plan ever since she was made VP. No one expects Biden will last longer than a few months at most.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Prairie Guy said:


> Kamala Harris has been their plan ever since she was made VP. No one expects Biden will last longer than a few months at most.


Yeah, I suspect that's true. He seems a bit shaky to me.

I wouldn't want to have too many stocks in North America once the Green New Deal is realized when Kamala Harris takes charge.

ltr


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Prairie Guy said:


> Nope. It made Lesley Stahl look like another unprepared hack.


Yeah, I was really surprised by the CBS interview last night. 

I have always liked, and still like Lesley Stahl, but I haven't seen such a perfect example of not "reading the room" as this situation. What was she thinking? I honestly feel I could have done a better job. It was literally a master class in "poking the bear". Terrible job.

Compare that with the beautifully executed interview with Joe Biden by Norah O'Donnell. Well done.

ltr


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

calm said:


> This market crash today takes away a central Trump campaign chatter.
> 
> Elect Trump and you will be too poor to bury your dead.


Since when is 2.3% down considered a 'crash'? 'Elect Trump'?...most if not all folks here have no say in the matter.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Retired Peasant said:


> Since when is 2.3% down considered a 'crash'?


I think the Dow was down nearly a thousand points at one point. 
Okay ..... Not a crash ..... just a slide.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

like_to_retire said:


> Yeah, I suspect that's true. He seems a bit shaky to me.
> 
> I wouldn't want to have too many stocks in North America once the Green New Deal is realized when Kamala Harris takes charge.
> 
> ltr


Amazing to think that Clinton and George W are the SAME age as Trump and younger than Biden. They were elected 28 and 20 years ago! Not to mention Obama!

theres a minimum age to be President.....should there be a maximum?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The upper level of US politics is where the old folks go after they leave the nursing home.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The Biden Clan will receive a really nice pension and benefits for the next 2 or perhaps 3 generations.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

The Biden clan has been cashing in from China Joe for decades.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So there is little doubt now that if the Democrats win the Senate they will be adding SCOTUS judges.

The taunting of the Democrats and the mocking of Hillary Clinton on the GOP Judicial Committee website today guarantees Biden will be forced to add judges.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Bill Maher: All the Democrats have to do to win in 2020 is nominate someone less crazy than Donald Trump.
Democrats: Hold my beer and watch this.






Would you trust this guy with the TV remote? What about the nuclear codes?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

"Forced" to add judges? The way FDR was "forced" to add judges after his nuttiest New Deal laws were knocked down as unconstitutional? You can't just add judges to the supreme court at will. FDR didn't get away with it and I hope the Democrats don't this time either.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> "Forced" to add judges? The way FDR was "forced" to add judges after his nuttiest New Deal laws were knocked down as unconstitutional? You can't just add judges to the supreme court at will. FDR didn't get away with it and I hope the Democrats don't this time either.


They can, they just shouldn't.

But this is the way the lefties play the game, they lose so they complain the game is rigged and try to change the rules.

It's kind of sad that they are so upset to have a judge that reads and interprets the law as it was written, and this is somehow an attack on them.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> I think the Dow was down nearly a thousand points at one point.
> Okay ..... Not a crash ..... just a slide.


2% is just normal daily variation.
Sheesh, if you think that's a crash, maybe equities aren't for you.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> They can, they just shouldn't.
> 
> But this is the way the lefties play the game, they lose so they complain the game is rigged and try to change the rules.
> 
> It's kind of sad that they are so upset to have a judge that reads and interprets the law as it was written, and this is somehow an attack on them.


They openly say that they plan to stack the Supreme Court, and the only reason they want to do that is because they require a majority on the court willing to overlook the rule of law.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Biden is not going to do anything with the supreme court because Joe Biden is a corporatist.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Biden is not going to do anything with the supreme court because Joe Biden is a corporatist.


Biden isn't going to do anything, because he's not going to be the acting president.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> They openly say that they plan to stack the Supreme Court, and the only reason they want to do that is because they require a majority on the court willing to overlook the rule of law.


The scariest thing to the left is a judge that reads the laws and rules based on the words as written.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The supreme court has Judges who think that the world began when Adam and Eve went on a picnic.
The newly minted judge believes that Jesus was born by a virgin mother and that there is a place named Purgatory where you can pay a fine and enter heaven.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Biden didn't appear convinced that adding judges to the SCOTUS was a good idea, but the Republicans decided it was a good idea to taunt and mock them.

That was a really bad decision and will have consequences. Some of the tweets have been removed but the damage is already done.

The left wing of the Democratic party are livid and the Republicans just added more pressure on Biden to increase the number of judges.

The only hope for the Republicans is they hold the Senate majority. If the Democrats win both the White House and Senate...sad days ahead for the GOP.

There are 13 Federal appeal court districts. The Democrats will likely add 4 more judges to cover each district.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> The supreme court has Judges who think that the world began when Adam and Eve went on a picnic.
> The newly minted judge believes that Jesus was born by a virgin mother and that there is a place named Purgatory where you can pay a fine and enter heaven.


That's not the concern.

The issue is that these judges believe they should interpret the law as passed by the legislature.
Most of the contentious issues are simply the inability/unwillingness of the legislature to pass clear laws, or update them.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

There is no difference between Democrats and Republicans.
They eat at the same table.
They are financed by the same cabal.
It is a game of Musical Chairs.
Like a Republican, Biden himself voted for the two most Right Wing judges on the court.
Like a Republican, Biden voted for every war.
Like a Republican, Biden voted for Free Trade.

and I could go on and on.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> That's not the concern.


Who wants a judge that is so backward with their thinking that they believe that the world began with Adam and Eve or that there is a place named Purgatory?
Does that not make all their rulings subject to mockery?
Does that not show how easily they are manipulated?

It is the corporatists who own the wordsmithing and and it suits them just fine.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

calm said:


> There is no difference between Democrats and Republicans.
> They eat at the same table.
> They are financed by the same cabal.
> It is a game of Musical Chairs.
> ...


 ... but Americans have an opportunity for change and pick the lesser of 2 evils this time. And everyone knows (even with some not agreeing) has a "track record" of disasters.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

As soon as Biden is elected he must change the direction of our fears and nightmares.

On day one, I suspect that Biden is going to draw up a list of foreign enemies and talk warfare instead of welfare.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Obama was on fire again today in Florida. His "takedown" of Trump was epic and ruthless. Trump was angry that Fox News covered it live.

Biden came on next and I turned it off. Unfair to him perhaps, but he should have been the appetizer for Obama.......not the dessert.

Obama looks energetic and in full command. Biden looks old and tired. Trump looks deranged. Pence looks like a wax figure, and Harris is saved for later.

The way I figures it.......Biden wins easily, gets things set up and then gracefully resigns with full praise, accolades from the Dems and a secured place in history.

I think Biden will be the 46th President and Kamala Harris will be the 47th and the incumbent President when the 2024 election rolls around.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ God help (save) America (USA).


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ God help (save) America (USA).


Just when you thought the Democrats couldn't do worse than Hillary they chose to run a 77-year old with severe dementia and a very corrupt past, and to top it off they made his VP candidate someone almost as corrupt and unlikable as Hillary.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Obama was on fire again today in Florida. His "takedown" of Trump was epic and ruthless.


Obama ranted to maybe 100 people and likely half of them were secret service and staff. No one cares what he says anymore....he's old news.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Some Hunter Biden audio tapes have been released:









EXCLUSIVE: Hunter Biden Audio Confesses Partnership With China 'Spy Chief'... Joe Biden Named as Criminal Case Witness


An audio recording exclusively obtained by the National Pulse reveals Hunter Biden discussing business involvement with a “spy chief of China” and how his business partner Devon Archer named him and his father as witnesses in a Southern District of New York Criminal case. Hunter Biden – in an...




thenationalpulse.com


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I think that Biden is is great health for his age.
It takes much energy to run for president and he has done it.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Some Hunter Biden audio tapes have been released:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I can see they are an objective, reliable news source.









Teespring - The best way to sell custom apparel online!


Teespring makes it easier than ever to sell custom printed apparel. Leverage the power of your network to earn money with absolutely no cost.




teespring.com


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> Just when you thought the Democrats couldn't do worse than Hillary they chose to run a 77-year old with severe dementia and a very corrupt past, and to top it off they made his VP candidate someone almost as corrupt and unlikable as Hillary.


 ... when the Dump loses, it is what it is except that Dump can't accept what it is. Cry ...baby.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

A new judge who thinks a gay wedding is weird follows a religion where the male leader wears a dress.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Yea, I can see they are an objective, reliable news source.


They're more reliable than CNN, MSNBC, Facebook, or Twitter.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Both candidates are Political Gangsters.

Tonight:

Tucker Carlson and Tony Bobulinski has totally showed that Joe Biden chose "Plausible Deniability" in May of 2017 and had a 10% interest in Chinese company.
----

"Tucker Carlson Tonight has achieved a new record in October, posting the most-watched month of any program in the history of cable news: 5.3 million viewers tuning into his show during the 8 p.m. hour."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321145201465970690


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

calm said:


> A new judge who thinks a gay wedding is weird follows a religion where the male leader wears a dress.





calm said:


> A new judge who thinks a gay wedding is weird follows a religion where the male leader wears a dress.


Will Justice Barrett follow the tenants of the Catholic church on issues such as capital punishment, wealth inequality, justice for all, gay rights ?

Or will she abandon her religious beliefs when they collide with Republican ideology, like some other religious leaders like Franklin Graham have done ?

She could pretend to do both, but then she is only lying to herself.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Will Justice Barrett follow the tenants of the Catholic church on issues such as capital punishment, wealth inequality, justice for all, gay rights ?
> 
> Or will she abandon her religious beliefs when they collide with Republican ideology, like some other religious leaders like Franklin Graham have done ?
> 
> She could pretend to do both, but then she is only lying to herself.


Every single decision she has made in her entire has followed the rule of law as written without fail. Of course, if you had paid attention instead of listening to the media lies you would already know this.

You've become a sad parody.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> Every single decision she has made in her entire has followed the rule of law as written without fail. Of course, if you had paid attention instead of listening to the media lies you would already know this.
> 
> You've become a sad parody.


That's the problem, the Democrats don't like the laws, and they can't change them.
So they're trying to ignore them, or get judges to overrule them.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

They're fixed their candidate selection in 2016 for Hillary. This year even though no one wanted Harris they plan to sneak her in by making her Biden's VP:


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Hunter Biden Ex-Business Partner on Million $

Hunter Biden's ex-business partner Tony Bobulinski: "I remember looking at Jim Biden and saying how are you guys getting away with this? Aren't you concerned? He looked at me, and he laughed a little bit, and said 'PLAUSIBLE DENIABILITY.'" 
FOX - Tucker Carlson Tonight
Host Tucker Carlson interviews Tony Bobulinski
October 27, 2020
(YouTube Video)


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> That's the problem, the Democrats don't like the laws, and they can't change them.
> So they're trying to ignore them, or get judges to overrule them.





Prairie Guy said:


> Every single decision she has made in her entire has followed the rule of law as written without fail. Of course, if you had paid attention instead of listening to the media lies you would already know this.
> 
> You've become a sad parody.


If you are so well aware, you should have known that Judge Amy Coney Barrett is a very inexperienced Judge.

She filed 18,000 "papers" to the Senate Committee of her experience. Justice Gorsuch filed 180,000 papers. Judge Kavanaugh had 1 million records.

She has only been a Judge for 3 years and has never tried a case as a Judge. She has only assisted in 3 actual court cases.

So where are all these "decisions she has made" ? Answer......there are none.

Her decisions on the SCOTUS will be the first ones that challenge her religious views versus the laws. She may surprise Conservatives on some issues.









Amy Coney Barrett is the least-experienced Supreme Court nominee in 30 years


The Federalist Society has turned many mediocre men into judges—and a few smart moms.




www.motherjones.com


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

calm said:


> Hunter Biden Ex-Business Partner on Million $
> 
> Hunter Biden's ex-business partner Tony Bobulinski: "I remember looking at Jim Biden and saying how are you guys getting away with this? Aren't you concerned? He looked at me, and he laughed a little bit, and said 'PLAUSIBLE DENIABILITY.'"
> FOX - Tucker Carlson Tonight
> ...


I watched the interview. The guy sounds sincere, but he does make some assumptions on what Joe Biden meant when he said "no" to some request.

The rest of the information is disturbing. The FBI are now in possession of all the documents and tapes. How much it involves Joe Biden in unknown.

Americans are facing a tough choice. Trump who they know is corrupt or Biden who might be. Americans will have to vote before they know.

How did the US get to this sad point ?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

sags said:


> How did the US get to this sad point ?


The U.S. Capitalist System has always been totally corrupt.
I have studied this for a lifetime.
The U.S. Capitalists have polluted every bank vault across the universe with their criminal activities.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> If you are so well aware, you should have known that Judge Amy Coney Barrett is a very inexperienced Judge.
> 
> She filed 18,000 "papers" to the Senate Committee of her experience. Justice Gorsuch filed 180,000 papers. Judge Kavanaugh had 1 million records.
> 
> ...


Now you're reduced to quoting far-left Motherjones? What's wrong....CNN wasn't harsh enough?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> I think that Biden is is great health for his age.
> It takes much energy to run for president and he has done it.


Yes, he's doing well for his age.
But not good enough to do the job.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Now you're reduced to quoting far-left Motherjones? What's wrong....CNN wasn't harsh enough?


She was appointed to the Federal Court of Appeals in May 2017. She has never presided over a trial and has 3 years of experience as a judge.

In the Senate hearings, Barrett said she will set aside her religious convictions to render a decision.

We shall see. In any event it may not matter. I have little doubt that if he is able, Biden will appoint more Judges to the court.

As Mitch McConnell said....elections have consequences.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

MrMatt said:


> Yes, he's doing well for his age.
> But not good enough to do the job.


He won't need to do much. Where necessary, the military is going to fill in the blanks.
All Joe needs to do is to "Manage" the decline of American Empire in the same way that Churchill "Managed" the decline of Britain after WWII. In the same way that the "Managers" of the U.S.S.R. guided the population through the collapse in 1989,
A manager does not need "Genius" to manage the collapse.
All that is needed is a good salesperson and a compliant media.

And most failing empires turn to warfare.
Max and The Boys are suggesting that America is going to blame China for the virus and then apply a financial penalty of a few trillion dollars. In a nano second, America can simply delete a huge debt owed to China.
----
From an earlier post:

"Prior to WWII, there were 6 empires in the world. Immediately after WWII 100 new sovereign nations came into existence.
If U.S. collapses as an empire in 2030, it would of lasted 85 years.
The Soviet Union was from 1917-1990, 53 years.
Germany controlled the European Continent for 6 years.
Japan, at its peak had the worlds biggest empire in terms of population because it controlled most of China. It only lasted 2 and a half years.
The British empire from 1815 Waterloo through 1914 and the start of World war I lasted 99 years."
----
On October 6, US Secretary of Defense, Mark Esper, said that his country’s navy requires more than 500 ships to counter China. Of this number, 355 traditional warfighting vessels are needed by 2035. This future fleet is dubbed “Battle Force 2045”.


----------



## potato69 (Mar 21, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321482238849024001


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> She was appointed to the Federal Court of Appeals in May 2017. She has never presided over a trial and has 3 years of experience as a judge.


Also worth noting that Barrett is now the third judge on the Supreme Court who previously worked on the Bush team's legal effort to steal the 2000 election. Quick recap of that election: Bush lost the vote, but started fighting the results through the courts & media, ultimately resulting in Gore conceding. A fleet of lawyers worked on Bush's case, and 3 of them now sit on the Supreme Court.

Anyone who thinks these are impartial judges who will rule in a non-biased way are completely clueless about how partisan these appointments were, purely to serve the interests of Republicans... *not America*.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Oh no.......Tucker Carlson now says the only copies of the "treasure trove of secret evidence" against the Bidens got stolen.

Yup.........he doesn't have it and doesn't know where it is. He says it disappeared in a mail shipment and can't be found.

Apparently they don't know how to use a fax machine, or emails PDFs, or even make copies........and they sent it via a "national carrier".

But......they did think to "take pictures" of the boxes to aid in the investigation by the courier company, just in case it got "stolen".

Maybe Rudy Giuliani was stuffing the "evidence" down his pants in the Borat movie. LOL.......what a bunch of *** clowns.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321608055549775872


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Also worth noting that Barrett is now the third judge on the Supreme Court who previously worked on the Bush team's legal effort to steal the 2000 election. Quick recap of that election: Bush lost the vote, but started fighting the results through the courts & media, ultimately resulting in Gore conceding. A fleet of lawyers worked on Bush's case, and 3 of them now sit on the Supreme Court.
> 
> Anyone who thinks these are impartial judges who will rule in a non-biased way are completely clueless about how partisan these appointments were, purely to serve the interests of Republicans... *not America*.


Well Bush didn't steal the election, Gore gave up.

The lawyers have an obligation to argue their clients case as best they can.

The problem people really have with her is that she is a textualist, ie reads the law as passed.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> Also worth noting that Barrett is now the third judge on the Supreme Court who previously worked on the Bush team's legal effort to steal the 2000 election. Quick recap of that election: Bush lost the vote, but started fighting the results through the courts & media, ultimately resulting in Gore conceding. A fleet of lawyers worked on Bush's case, and 3 of them now sit on the Supreme Court.
> 
> Anyone who thinks these are impartial judges who will rule in a non-biased way are completely clueless about how partisan these appointments were, purely to serve the interests of Republicans... *not America*.


Barret followed the law as written. If the Democrats don't like that she followed the law that's not really a surprise, is it?

The Democrats can't impose their alt-left agenda if they have to follow the law and that's why they hate ACB so much.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> Well Bush didn't steal the election, Gore gave up.
> 
> The lawyers have an obligation to argue their clients case as best they can.
> 
> The problem people really have with her is that she is a textualist, ie reads the law as passed.


These textualists aka originalists are a joke. The all-knowing, infallible Framers couldn’t conceive of the issues that the Supreme Court decides on.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Money172375 said:


> These textualists aka originalists are a joke. The all-knowing, infallible Framers couldn’t conceive of the issues that the Supreme Court decides on.


Are there issues too complicated for them to decide or do you just hate the fact that they are supposed to follow the constitution and law as written?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> These textualists aka originalists are a joke. The all-knowing, infallible Framers couldn’t conceive of the issues that the Supreme Court decides on.


There is a different between textualists and originalists.

That's why we have a legislature to write new laws or update existing laws to account for those issues. They pass lots of laws, it would be easy for them to make better laws where needed.
That is also why there is a process to even modify the constitution if they find there is a flaw in it.

The Judiciary was never meant to invent new laws.

I think it's funny that you think reading the laws actually passed by the legislature is "a joke".
Honestly it's more scary that you think it is okay to ignore the law, and just rule whatever you feel is "the right thing to do".


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The legislators do not write the text of new laws.
Corporations do.
The legislators got no time to read anything ..... they spend 6 hours per day on the phone begging for money.
The American Legislative Exchange Council (ALEC) is who writes and promotes laws.
It is not just about the law ..... It is about the unequal enforcement of laws.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> It is not just about the law ..... It is about the unequal enforcement of laws.


Yup, which is why they should look at the applicable law, and apply it to the situation.
Nothing scares lefties more than a proper interpretation of the law.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

It means that what corporations could not possibly get through the ballot box they get the approval from the supreme court.
The Ruling Class always use culture issues when discussing law. (Abortion and Guns.)
But the Ruling Class could give two hoots about abortion and guns.
The Ruling Class talk about Corporate Rights and have no real interests with Human Rights.
Human Rights are just a hobby, The Ruling Class got the voters all arguing among themselves as the Ruling Class protect the family dynasties.
----
The Attack of American Free Enterprise System
In the memorandum, Powell advocated "constant surveillance" of textbook and television content, as well as a purge of left-wing elements.
The Powell Memo - Published
(also known as the Powell Manifesto)
August 23, 1971








Lewis F. Powell Jr. - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




--------
Trade Law:

When Canadians were all occupied with the culture issues of French Separation, the real action was taking place with Trade Laws. When some idiot burned a Quebec Flag in the Sault and the media went into Save Canada ....., these were the laws written while voters waived Canadian flags.

There was a case which involved a gasoline additive in Canada, an additive called MMT. The Canadian parliament was considering banning it. That's when the Ethyl Corporation – the American manufacturer of the chemical decided to sue under NAFTA.

Canada enacted the ban anyway – but then backed down, lifted it, and paid Ethyl $13 million for the short time the ban had been in place. And that wasn't all. Ethyl demanded and got a letter to use in its advertising saying there was no new proof MMT was harmful. This despite the fact that MMT is effectively banned from use in most gasoline sold in the United States.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> It means that what corporations could not possibly get through the ballot box they get the approval from the supreme court.


If you have judges that read the laws, then they lose that power.

Fair judgement based on the written law of the land is a tenet of our society.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The Real Power is "Regulations". The Supreme court must interpret regulations and not just laws written 400 hundred years ago.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Liberal and conservative majority courts interpret the law according to their personal ideology and beliefs.

If it were not so, the first decision by the SCOTUS on an issue would have been permanent and never changed.

The battle of SCOTUS justices between conservatives and liberals has nothing to do with "reading" the law.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> The Real Power is "Regulations". The Supreme court must interpret regulations and not just laws written 400 hundred years ago.


If the legislature thinks the laws from "400 hundred years ago" are fine, that's not a problem. If the laws from that time are wrong, then they should have fixed them.
Also I am not aware of any written law current in effect from 40 000 years ago.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Well Bush didn't steal the election, Gore gave up.
> 
> The lawyers have an obligation to argue their clients case as best they can.


Yes, Gore did give up. But the fact remains that Gore won the actual vote.

The Republicans used pressure from courts & media to install a candidate who lost the vote in a democracy.

You can call that many things, but you can't call it democracy. Sadly, the Republican party doesn't believe in democracy, nor do they believe in American values.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

sags said:


> Liberal and conservative majority courts interpret the law according to their personal ideology and beliefs.


What about economic justice?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Yes, Gore did give up. But the fact remains that Gore won the actual vote.
> 
> The Republicans used pressure from courts & media to install a candidate who lost the vote in a democracy.
> 
> You can call that many things, but you can't call it democracy. Sadly, the Republican party doesn't believe in democracy, nor do they believe in American values.


No, Gore would have won, but he quit. He didn't win, because he gave up too early.

That's the one thing you've got to give Trump, he doesn't quit, he doesn't give up.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Glenn Greenwald resigns from The Intercept over censorship.

"The final, precipitating cause is that The Intercept’s editors *censored an article I wrote this week, refusing to publish it unless I remove all sections critical of Joe Biden*, the candidate vehemently supported by all Intercept editors involved in this effort at suppression.""








Glenn Greenwald Resigns From The Intercept


Greenwald’s decision stems from a fundamental disagreement over the role of editors and the nature of censorship.




theintercept.com






PayWall - Editorial Wallstreet Journal

The Bidens and Tony Bobulinski
Joe owes the public a response about the family’s business.
October 28, 2020








Opinion | The Bidens and Tony Bobulinski


Joe owes the public a response about the family’s business.




www.wsj.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> What about economic justice?


Economic justice? That's the free market.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Calm.........read the link you provided on Glenn Greenwald.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

The media really doesn't want anyone to know about Biden's corruption...they've gone all in to suppress any information that comes up. Facebook, Twitter, and Google have also suppressed Biden stories.

This is the same media that screamed about unproven Russian collusion daily for 3 years so you know darn well it's not about facts. 

I'm not sure why sags, james, and a few others seem to prefer a world of censorship.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

It has been confirmed that the FBI has opened a criminal investigation into Hunter Biden.

Does that mean it's now real "news" and the media will do some real reporting? Or will they continue to bury the story in an attempt to sway the election?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> It has been confirmed that the FBI has opened a criminal investigation into Hunter Biden.
> 
> Does that mean it's now real "news" and the media will do some real reporting? Or will they continue to bury the story in an attempt to sway the election?


It's against the democrats, so clearly it's fake news and illegal.

Unlike the illegally obtained Trump records, which are against Trump and clearly legal.

You see, the PJW (Political Justic Warriors, kissing cousins of the SJW) decided that right and wrong depend on how this impacts the political outcome, not the actual act or intent.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

MrMatt said:


> It's against the democrats, so clearly it's fake news and illegal.
> 
> Unlike the illegally obtained Trump records, which are against Trump and clearly legal.
> 
> You see, the PJW (Political Justic Warriors, kissing cousins of the SJW) decided that right and wrong depend on how this impacts the political outcome, not the actual act or intent.


Running a disinformation campaign, NBC News brings up a several years old unproven claim and runs it as one of their top stories, hoping to convince their readers that the current Hunter Biden story is fake:

"A 64-page document asserting an elaborate conspiracy theory involving Joe Biden's son and business in China, that was later disseminated by close associates of President Trump, appears to be the work of a fake "intelligence firm." 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321953046109315074


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

sags said:


> Calm.........read the link you provided on Glenn Greenwald.


I did not read the WSJ article because of the firewall.
I posted the article link to acknowledge that a major media has picked up the story line.
My curiosity is about censorship.
About how the media is manufacturing consent.
I don't doubt that Biden is a Fraudster, but that is not my major interest.
----
Article on Joe and Hunter Biden Censored By The Intercept
An attempt to assess the importance of the known evidence, and a critique of media lies to protect their favored candidate, could not be published at The Intercept








Article on Joe and Hunter Biden Censored By The Intercept


An attempt to assess the importance of the known evidence, and a critique of media lies to protect their favored candidate, could not be published at The Intercept




greenwald.substack.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Well maybe they're expecting the average swing voter to not understand that China and Ukraine are different countries.
It's completely possible to be getting bribes from Russian and the Ukraine, while not getting a bribe from China.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Prairie Guy said:


> Running a disinformation campaign, NBC News brings up a several years old unproven claim and runs it as one of their top stories, hoping to convince their readers that the current Hunter Biden story is fake:


Coincidentally, Carlson is now saying that he needs to lay off of Hunter Biden. 








Carlson Now Claiming He Wants To Lay Off Hunter Biden After 'Damaging' Docs Suddenly Reappear


Fox News host Tucker Carlson presented a bizarre new development on Thursday night in the mysterious case of his allegedly...



talkingpointsmemo.com





I'm sure the fact that if he continues an obviously fake story, that he is going to open Fox and himself to libel charges.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> Coincidentally, Carlson is now saying that he needs to lay off of Hunter Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or that they've maxed out the political value of Hunter Biden related corruption.
They should switch to a more politically profitable attack.

Maybe focus on all the white people (like Chelsea Handler) telling Black people (50 Cent) hot to vote. Heck she openly bribed him with money and sex, clearly illegal.

If Biden supporters have to pay and offer sex for votes.. maybe that's a bit more of a scandal?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I thought that the Tucker Carlson interview showed that Joe Biden was quite aware of the Hunter Biden business.
Hunter Biden was operating a "Biden Family" business.
Nobody registered as a lobbyist or reported meeting with Chinese government people.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think the FBI are waiting until after the election is over to lay felony charges against Giuliani and others for propagating Russian disinformation.

Giuliani, Steve Bannon and others.....are desperate for Trump to retain the White House in case they need a pardon. If he loses.......they go down hard.

If Bobulinski was an innocent dupe in all this.....why was he involved in these deals in the first place ? He actually discredits his own story.

Americans have decided the Hunter Biden "scandal" is fake news and Russian propaganda. They are voting for Joe Biden in historic numbers.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

sags said:


> I think the FBI are waiting until after the election is over to lay felony charges against Giuliani and others for propagating Russian disinformation.


I think that Tony Bobulinski is 100% truthful and honest.
The only reason he went public was because he was being called a Russian Plant.
-----
The Republican's are suggesting getting Biden and The Clowns on the stand to answer questions ..... and at the same time Trump is telling everyone that Biden has dementia. (A nice guy but nobody home kind of person.)
I guess Biden can say he does not remember and Trump would need to agree.
------------
His grandfather was an Army Intelligence officer.
His dad served the position of a Naval Officer.
His brother is also a Naval Flight Officer.
He started working in the US Navy. Being a Navy Lieutenant, he worked at three posts including high-level security clearance, instructor, and CTO for Naval Nuclear Power Training Command.
After 4 years, he left the job and stepped into the business career.








Tony Bobulinski Wiki, Age, Wife, Net worth, Family, Biography & More


Tony Bobulinski (born in 1972) is an American businessman, former navy lieutenant, wrestler, entrepreneur, and investor from Pennsylvania, United States. He




www.dreshare.com




------

+ Remember when TIME magazine darkened OJ’s face to make him look blacker and scarier? Here’s Newsweek advancing it’s latest yellow peril scare piece by pixelating Xi’s face and wrapping in him in a Trayvon Martin hoodie…
----
Exclusive: 600 U.S. Groups Linked to Chinese Communist Party Influence Effort with Ambition Beyond Election
By Didi Kirsten Tatlow
October 26, 2020


http://uziiw38pmyg1ai60732c4011-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/dropzone/2020/10/Screen-Shot-2020-10-26-at-5.09.14-PM-680x953.png










Exclusive: 600 U.S. Groups Linked to China Communist Party Influence Effort


Attempts by Beijing to sow unrest ahead of the U.S. election are just a small part of a concerted effort by China to expand its political and economic influence across America.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> Or that they've maxed out the political value of Hunter Biden related corruption.
> They should switch to a more politically profitable attack.


Actually, the Hunter Biden stuff has been debunked and exposed as yet another fabricated right wing propaganda story. Even personalities like Tucker Carlson are walking away from the "story".

Like 90% of the attack stories coming from the far right, it's just bull**** with nothing behind it. You shouldn't fall for this stuff so easily, @MrMatt and you're doing a disservice to the public by repeating so many false stories on this public forum.

In fact, you're doing the conservative movement harm. The public is gradually learning the MO of the right wing machinery. As the public (especially younger people) catch on that this is how the right wing tries to manipulate the public *while it quietly pushes the interests of the very rich*, support for conservative movements will deteriorate, until parties like the Republicans ultimately disappear or become powerless.



sags said:


> I think the FBI are waiting until after the election is over to lay felony charges against Giuliani and others for propagating Russian disinformation.
> 
> Giuliani, Steve Bannon and others.....are desperate for Trump to retain the White House in case they need a pardon. If he loses.......they go down hard.


Not just the FBI, but also New York State and possibly other branches of federal prosecutors. Trump and his gang of swamp monsters are in really big trouble. They are criminals through and through.

Remember that the feds have already caught several of the swamp monsters. The number of arrests and prosecutions of Trump's close circle is unbelievable.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

james4beach said:


> Actually, the Hunter Biden stuff has been debunked and exposed as yet another fabricated right wing propaganda story.


That is not my understanding.
The FBI have now opened an investigation of Hunter Biden.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Actually, the Hunter Biden stuff has been debunked and exposed as yet another fabricated right wing propaganda story. Even personalities like Tucker Carlson are walking away from the "story".
> 
> Like 90% of the attack stories coming from the far right, it's just bull**** with nothing behind it. You shouldn't fall for this stuff so easily, @MrMatt and you're doing a disservice to the public by repeating so many false stories on this public forum.


What false story?
That there are allegations of impropriety that should be investigated?

I think you'll find it hard to see a single false story I've stated that wasn't corrected by me.
I know you won't back up your claim, because you almost never do.

But such is the life of a troll, make knowingly false and unsupported allegations.


Yeah, we know Biden is a creepy old guy, who's mental capacities are slipping.
There are allegations that Joe and Hunter were involved in some shady allegations.
We know Hunter himself has had some drug abuse problems.

The whole Hunter Biden story is just that this should be investigated. It doesn't make sense that people are paying him large amounts of money, unless it's for his connections.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think the right wing have it all wrong.

The FBI isn't investigating the Biden family. They are investigating Rudy Giuliani. They started the investigation in 2019 after receiving information from the Mueller investigation dating back to 2015. The FBI obtained the Hunter Biden laptop through a grand jury subpoena. Rudy Giuliani didn't just "give" it to them as he claims. The Rudy Giuliani papers were "copies" of a hard drive that were originally in possession of some Ukrainian who was trying to sell them years ago. The FBI is doing a lot of digging into the hard drives and has the computer experts to find out what happened and when.

It has also leaked out that the owner of the computer shop is no longer considered a witness, but is a suspect involved in the scheme. Steve Bannon is also involved and he is already facing criminal charges.

The FBI announced they were re-opening the investigation into Hillary Clinton only weeks before the 2016 election, which broke their long held tradition of not announcing such things during an election campaign period. It may have influenced the election results and they were heavily criticized for it. They won't make that mistake again and that is why I expect they won't make any announcements until after the new President is in place in January. They have also seen costly investigations result in Presidential pardons and likely won't announce anything until after the "lame duck" period between November and January. They don't like it when all that work goes for nothing.

Trump and his minions have criticized, mocked, and made inferences and derogatory remarks about the FBI and intelligence agencies for years.

If Trump or anyone around him is involved with peddling Russian disinformation, the FBI will find it.

Wait until late January 2021 and see what happens.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I could give two hoots how the computer ended up at the FBI and all that Jazz.
The fact is that the FBI has the hard drives.
A "Reasonable" evaluation of communications between Hunter Biden, Jim Biden and the documents definitely show influence peddling at the very least.
Joe Biden has always said that he knew nothing at all about his son's business dealings.
Why would Joe Biden meet twice with Tony Bobulinski if Joe Biden was not involved with Hunter Biden's business deals?
-----
The Ruling Class and the media set out in unison to censor this story so that it could be spoon fed to the voters with a "Tailored" narrative.

There is too much at stake.
The media has been creating or manufacturing the consent of the voters to give Biden a large majority (60%) so that he can implement martial law in early spring.

I could care less what the FBI does with the hard drives after the election.

I am only looking at how this story was censored.
It is a given that both Biden and Trump are Political Gangsters.
The U.S. Capitalist System is corrupt.
The Congress has inside information and members of congress trade this information just as Joe Biden did.
People run for office so they can Gain and Learn Inside Information which they can sell.
That is what a politician is.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

@MrMatt your trolling is getting out of hand. Start posting *reputable* sources for claims and allegations, or don't post on political topics.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> @MrMatt your trolling is getting out of hand. Start posting *reputable* sources for claims and allegations, or don't post on political topics.


Your buddy sags makes false claims and some outright lies daily but they get a free pass from you. Here's the latest:

"The FBI isn't investigating the Biden family." Yes, they are investigating them and they have stated as such.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Prairie Guy said:


> Your buddy sags makes false claims and some outright lies daily but they get a free pass from you. Here's the latest:
> 
> "The FBI isn't investigating the Biden family." Yes, they are investigating them and they have stated as such.


I think anyone making grand claims about something should be backing it up with a source.

Here's a detailed story on the matter



> James Rosen, a reporter for the conservative-leaning Sinclair Broadcast Group, the nation's largest operator of local television stations, reported this week that a Justice Department official told him the FBI had opened a criminal investigation into Hunter Biden and his associates last year focused on allegations of money-laundering — and that the probe remains active.
> 
> NBC News has not confirmed any such investigation.


The only claim that there's an FBI investigation is from James Rosen with Sinclair. He was previously a Fox News reporter. Rosen also has had a long-time feud with the Obama/Biden administration since, under that government, he was labelled a "criminal co-conspirator and a flight risk".

Rosen has a beef with Obama and Biden and I'm not sure he's a reliable or impartial reporter, given his history.

There has been no statement directly from the FBI. We only have the claim by one reporter, and this claim has not been verified by any other source. There's also a guy named Bobulinski who has been claiming that the FBI is after Biden:



> A senior law enforcement official told NBC News that Bobulinski initiated the interview.
> 
> Bobulinski said the FBI told him he’s “listed as a material witness,” but law enforcement officials say the FBI does not use that term in this context.


So the claims of Bobulinski are questionable. Again, not verified by anyone, and disputed by law enforcement themselves as quoted above.

I could not find any reputable source that says there is any FBI investigation into Hunter Biden. Just a right-wing journalist who claims he talked with an FBI official, followed by another random guy with a random story. Meanwhile, other media keep investigating and don't find anything, and law enforcement has not made any statements.

Fox News has backed off the story.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The "unmasking" investigation into Obama, that was demanded by Trump and initiated by AG Barr has ended and there were no finding of guilt.









In a blow to Trump, AG Barr's investigation into Flynn's 'unmasking' ended without criminal charges or a public report


The development is a huge defeat for Trump, who has long alleged that the previous administration engaged in a broad conspiracy against him.




www.businessinsider.com





A Republican Senate investigation into Hunter Biden found no evidence of wrongdoing.









Republican Inquiry Finds No Evidence of Wrongdoing by Biden (Published 2020)
 

The report delivered on Wednesday appeared to be little more than a rehashing of unproven allegations that echoed a Russian disinformation campaign.




www.nytimes.com





Trump asked the AG Barr to start an investigation into Hunter Biden a couple of weeks ago and told him to hurry, so there is no FBI investigation into Hunter Biden.









Trump Demands Attorney General Barr Investigate Hunter Biden


President Donald Trump demanded that Attorney General William Barr open an investigation of former Vice President Joe Biden’s son, just two weeks before Election Day.




www.bloomberg.com







https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/10/22/barr-should-appoint-special-counsel-investigate-hunter-biden-allegations/


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

NBC News has been investigating. They uncovered that it all started with a fake intelligence company and authored by someone who doesn't exist.









How a fake persona laid the groundwork for a Hunter Biden conspiracy deluge


A 64-page document that was later disseminated by close associates of President Donald Trump appears to be the work of a fake "intelligence firm."




www.nbcnews.com





I would agree the FBI have a "treasure trove" of information all right. 

All about Rudy Giuliani, Steve Bannon, Q Anon, and others working to subvert the US political process.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> @MrMatt your trolling is getting out of hand. Start posting *reputable* sources for claims and allegations, or don't post on political topics.


FFS, it was the New York Times!

And yes, if the New York Times says they have reports of something, I think it is reasonable to investigate.

Can you let me know what you think is a reputable source, because it seems that
1. Major newspapers are "not reputable"
2. Unedited video from the senate floor is "not reputable"
3. Released footage from the event, from those making the claim, is "not reputable", when it disproves the claim they are making.
4. Official government documents and releases, are they reputable? What about the actual text of the propositions/bills and laws?

This is actually the leftist movement, delegitimize any critical voice, no matter how reputable.
The US isn't as blatant as Canada, but they're trying hard.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trumpsters are a confused bunch. Maybe it is too complicated for them to understand.

They think the FBI is investigating Hunter Biden, when they are actually investigating those involved with spreading Russian disinformation about him.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> NBC News has been investigating. They uncovered that it all started with a fake intelligence company and authored by someone who doesn't exist.


NBC posted that in a weak attempt to distract from the real story.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> FFS, it was the New York Times!
> 
> And yes, if the New York Times says they have reports of something, I think it is reasonable to investigate.
> 
> ...


The NYT article suggested that there was something there, I think it should be investigated.


> 2. Unedited video from the senate floor is "not reputable"


Joe Bidens behaviour around girls.


> 3. Released footage from the event, from those making the claim, is "not reputable", when it disproves the claim they are making.


The trespassers in the Missouri case, or the "secret police" abducting protestors.


> 4. Official government documents and releases, are they reputable? What about the actual text of the propositions/bills and laws?
> 
> 
> > The text of the bill repealing human rights in California. From the California legislature.
> ...


Yeah real history of "not reputable sources" there.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This situation is really funny, and shows how clean Biden must be.

All this time to dig up dirt on him, and the best the Republicans can do is find some far fetched story originating in tabloid magazines, pushed by unhinged MAGA henchman Rudy Giuliani. And the so-called scandal isn't even about Joe Biden... it's about his son Hunter.

And yet, there is no evidence, no statements from law enforcement, and nothing more than a second hand assertion by a Fox News/Sinclair reporter (James Rosen) who himself was investigated by the FBI as a possible co-conspirator in espionage. Even Fox News isn't bothering to push the story any more.

The Republicans have nothing on Biden. If there was anything real, actual evidence would have been exposed by now.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> This situation is really funny, and shows how clean Biden must be.
> 
> All this time to dig up dirt on him, and the best the Republicans can do is find some far fetched story originating in tabloid magazines, pushed by unhinged MAGA henchman Rudy Giuliani. And the so-called scandal isn't even about Joe Biden... it's about his son Hunter.
> 
> ...


You don't even know the allegations.

Does the FBI typically comment on investigations? Would they comment immediately before an election?
Honestly if I was the FBI and investigating a potential president, I would segregate this investigation away from the rest of the FBI and wouldn't say a darn thing.

FYI, segregated investigations is how the RCMP found an RCMP mole. This is the normal way to investigate politically or organizationally powerful people.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> Does the FBI typically comment on investigations? Would they comment immediately before an election?
> Honestly if I was the FBI and investigating a potential president, I would segregate this investigation away from the rest of the FBI and wouldn't say a darn thing.


Do you really have that short a memory? If you recall, they did that precisely with Hillary Clinton, with Comey making the announcement that they were re-opening the e-mail investigation days before the election. And at the end of the day, nothing came out of the investigation, but the announcement was enough to convince undecided voters to swing to Trump.

As for allegations, there is one investigation that have been publicly acknowledged, that involving Hunter Biden:
Money laundering investigation since 2019: DOJ confirms 2019 FBI investigation into Hunter Biden is ongoing

As for the laptop itself, all it takes is some common sense to realize that it's a non-issue, because it's probably not even Hunter's laptop. But to show how gullible people are, they believe:
1. Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, will pick a random small time shop in Delaware to do hard drive recovery;
2. He will video himself doing drugs for no reason and store that on his computer;
3. He forgot to pick it up after the work is done;
4. The shop owner is able to decrypt the contents of the hard drive. 









Suspect provenance of Hunter Biden data cache prompts skepticism and social media bans


A cache of emails and other selected data purportedly from a laptop owned by Hunter Biden were published today by the New York Post. Ordinarily a major leak related to a figure involved in a controversy of Presidential importance would be on every front page — but the red flags on this one are...




techcrunch.com


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> As for the laptop itself, all it takes is some common sense to realize that it's a non-issue, because it's probably not even Hunter's laptop. But to show how gullible people are, they believe:
> 1. Hunter Biden, who lives in Los Angeles, will pick a random small time shop in Delaware to do hard drive recovery;
> 2. He will video himself doing drugs for no reason and store that on his computer;
> 3. He forgot to pick it up after the work is done;
> ...


2. Breanna Taylor posting with guns and thug poses, chair girl throwing a chair onto a highway. Kids these days post all sorts of stupid stuff.
3. Crackheads aren't the most careful planners.
4. Most laptops don't have encrypted hard drives, VPro actually slows down performance.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

james4beach said:


> The Republicans have nothing on Biden. If there was anything real, actual evidence would have been exposed by now.


So says the guy who repeatedly claims Trump is a criminal but refuses to provide real, actual evidence. If there was real, actual evidence it would have been exposed by now. Maybe you should play by the same rules you demand of others.

Or, maybe you think the FBI had real evidence but decided to suppress it and create fake evidence instead for Russian collusion that has long since been proven false. And now the FBI is remaining silent and withholding that evidence.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> 4. Most laptops don't have encrypted hard drives, VPro actually slows down performance.


The Macbook in question encrypts by default.

Edit: But then again, you overlooked the first, and most obvious point, who would drop off a laptop across the country to be repaired?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

I thought the laptop was repaired in Delaware?
I thought that Biden Family has homes in Delaware?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> The Macbook in question encrypts by default.
> 
> Edit: But then again, you overlooked the first, and most obvious point, who would drop off a laptop across the country to be repaired?


Who dropped off a laptop halfway across the country?

Asssuming it's a Russian scheme, don't you think they'd set it up to be plausible?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Obviously you don't know any of the facts and are arguing from a purely partisan viewpoint.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

_The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down 
Of the big lake they called Gitche Gumee 
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead 
*When the skies of November turn gloomy *_

Fear not America. Joe Biden will win in a landslide victory and the skies of November will again shine brightly.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Where was the LapTop repaired at?
I understand that Hunter Biden signed the store receipt?


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The very best 2 journalists in America.

The disintegrating media landscape
On the show this week, Chris Hedges talks to journalist and author Matt Taibbi about the rapidly disintegrating media landscape and the consequences of that disintegration.
Taibbi has been following developments since Twitter and Facebook blocked a New York Post story about a cache of emails reportedly belonging to Democratic nominee Joe Biden's son Hunter, with Twitter blocking the New York Post out of its own account for over a week. The overt censorship is emblematic of the widening and dangerous partisan divide into information that hurts or promotes one political faction over another, and is now infecting nearly all news organizations.
(Flash Video)








On Contact: Shredding journalistic credibility


On the show this week, Chris Hedges and Matt Taibbi examine how the media and the major tech platforms function as a propaganda and censorship bureau on behalf of the Democratic Party and the Biden campaign




www.rt.com





RT - On Contact
Host Chris Hedges interviews Matthew C. Taibbi
November 01, 2020


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Should the media be obligated to publish every unverified questionable story that someone demands them to ?

Should media blindly publish stories about people that are unverified and unproven ?

Of course there is censorship, and that is a good thing unless we want to hand the world over to the lunatics.


----------



## robfordlives (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow, Kamala openly calling for Communism two days before election. This will cost them huge in the swing states. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322963321994289154


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

robfordlives said:


> Wow, Kamala openly calling for Communism two days before election. This will cost them huge in the swing states.


What on earth are you talking about? She did not call for communism.

This paranoia about communism seems rampant among conservatives. Not healthy.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> Who dropped off a laptop halfway across the country?
> 
> Asssuming it's a Russian scheme, don't you think they'd set it up to be plausible?


So, your argument is that it is so implausible it must be true? Yeah, I get how conspiracy theories get accepted.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> What on earth are you talking about? She did not call for communism.
> 
> This paranoia about communism seems rampant among conservatives. Not healthy.


They're calling for equal results irrespective of effort.
"From each according to their ability, to each according to their needs"


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

You can have equal opportunity or you can have equal outcomes. You can't have both.

You can have freedom or you can have equal outcomes. You can't have both.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

bgc_fan said:


> So, your argument is that it is so implausible it must be true? Yeah, I get how conspiracy theories get accepted.


I remember people falling for the pee dossier without question.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Because major media have manufactured the results of this election (as they do with most elections), I think that Joe Biden and The Clowns are going to win with at least 335 electoral college votes and a 55-60% popular vote.

*Edit:* I would be too embarrassed to return to these forums if my projection is incorrect.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

The problem with humanity, is that even the poor don't want to be equal. Everyone wants to be better then others. That is the underlying problem to this issue and why Kamala's speach above probably would not resonate with 95% of American's.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I disagree. I think that people already recognize the problem and want to elect leaders who address it.

Trump pledged to address it and failed miserably. The only segment of society that is better off today than 4 years ago are the wealthy.

Social Security system is on the verge of bankruptcy. Their health care system is broken. Farmers are going bankrupt. Who is better off today ?

Small wonder people are voting for new leaders. Will they have some solutions.......it remains to be seen, but at least they recognize the problem.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In Canada we have a similar choice. Do citizens want to continue with the government's attempts to adjust for the inbalances, or do they not ?

Do Canadians want more support from their government or less ? Do they want the government to redistribute income and wealth, or do they not ?

Rather simple questions for voters to answer for themselves, but I think the political choices are self evident.

Are Canadians better off today than they were before this current government was elected. I think the answer is clear.


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

*Note to all forum participants:*

To help counteract confusion and disinformation during the coming days, I request that you only post/cite news from major media outlets.

If I see posts containing disinformation, I will moderate them or take actions against users if they are repeatedly doing this. Hostile posts or support for violence will not be permitted.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

These cartoons will not be as funny tomorrow.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Image:


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Warning to @calm : please don't flood the thread like that. I deleted many of your posts.

I realize you're trying to share some funny cartoons but this is both excessive, and some of those were inflammatory and over the top. Some disinformation as well.

This is your first warning.

For those who claim moderation is biased, the first posts I have deleted and given warnings for were both anti-Trump.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Okay, my projections were wrong.
It was nice chatting with you guys.
I will be leaving these forums as promised.
Keep Smilin' and don't let your mouse byte yuh!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

sags said:


> They are investigating Rudy Giuliani. They started the investigation in 2019 after receiving information from the Mueller investigation dating back to 2015


New developments about Giuliani. Federal agents raided his home, seizing computers and cell phones.

Rudy is screwed. This means they've got a strong federal case against him already; the feds don't proceed with this kind of thing until they have a high probability of conviction. These federal cases have been building for several years.

It's amazing how many of Trump's close associates are criminals. What a disgusting group of crooks and gangsters... MAGA indeed!! lol


----------

